# Spieletest - Dragon Age: Origins im Test: So gut ist das neue Rollenspiel-Meisterwerk wirklich



## StefanWeiss (2. November 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698606


----------



## bjoern87 (2. November 2009)

toller test, danke pc games -- beim blut...stimme ich voll und ganz zu... deshalb werde ich das spiel trotz 91% nicht spielen - einfach ekelhaft, so mal es so aussieht, wie frisch ausgekotzte pasta - fazit: bioware = *kopfschüttel*

groß björn


----------



## Morathi (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Haben will, haben will, haben will....war selten so gierig auf ein Spiel!


----------



## xericx (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

wird es eine demo geben zu dem spiel?


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Teilweise sehr ernüchternde Fakten wie ich finde(Tag,Nachtwechsel, schlechte Texturen..), die aber meine Kaufentscheidung nur geringfügig Beeinflussen  . Super, dass keine Online-Aktivierung erforderlich ist. Ich zähle schon die Tage...
*kleinEdit:* Die Zusatz - DVD in der Extended- Ausgabe hat mir sehr, sehr gut gefallen. Gab noch einmal einen tollen Einblick in das Spiel. Stark belastet habt ihr die Grafikkarte aber anscheinend nicht oder?


----------



## stockduck (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



xericx schrieb:


> wird es eine demo geben zu dem spiel?


 Zumindest derweil gibt es noch keine


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

@björn:

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Bluteffekte im Spiel ohne Probleme deaktivieren lassen...


----------



## BlackDead (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> @björn:
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Bluteffekte im Spiel ohne Probleme deaktivieren lassen...


  Ich glaube es lassen sich nur die Bluteffekte auf den Rüstungen  deaktivieren.


----------



## Rakyr (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> @björn:
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Bluteffekte im Spiel ohne Probleme deaktivieren lassen...


 Im Test steht aber genau das Gegenteil, nämlich dass sich nur einstellen lässt, ob das Blut nach Kämpfen noch auf der Rüstung kleben bleibt.

 @PCG: Super Test, das ist genau so wie ich es mag. Alle möglichen Details angesprochen und dabei so gut wie nichts über die Story verraten (hab mir extra bisher keine Videos dazu angeschaut).
 Ein bisschen ernüchternd erscheint mir das Spiel jetzt, aber gekauft wirds trotzdem!


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackDead am 02.11.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es lassen sich nur die Bluteffekte auf den Rüstungen  deaktivieren.


So stehts jedenfalls in der neuen PCG drin, dass man das Blut nicht komplett deaktivieren kann.

Aber wir reden hier schließlich von der PC Version, d.h. es wird nicht lange dauern und es wird entsprechende Mods geben, die das ganze noch weiter treiben ( mehr Blut! ) oder halt komplett deaktivieren.

Scheinbar scheint die PC Version diesmal nicht viel besser als die 360 Version zu sein, d.h. ich glaube, ich kann mir die 360 Version anschauen ohne gleich zu heulen, wie z.B. bei Risen.


----------



## BlackDead (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheint die PC Version diesmal nicht viel besser als die 360 Version zu sein, d.h. ich glaube, ich kann mir die 360 Version anschauen ohne gleich zu heulen, wie z.B. bei Risen.


 Auch wenn ich sehr tolerant gegenüber Konsolen bin sowas wie Dragon Age spielt man gefälligst auf den PC erst Recht wenn man schon etwas älter ist.


----------



## cydrake (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hab das Spiel seit Samstag Mittag. 
  Von mir bekommt Dragonage eine 3+, vor allem da es leider wieder "nur" ein zwar sehr hochwertiges aber sehr liniares RPG ist. Story-technisch währe mehr drin gewesen, es gibt kaum Feedback auf Aktionen des Spielers, ausser dem Standard, die nächste Quest wird verfügbar. Die "epischen" Bosskämpfe kommen nicht wirklich episch rüber, vorallem die Standard-Drachenkämpfe sind eher low-Level, zusammen mit alternativen Lösungswegen hatte BW auch schon mal besser drauf, zB im 3. Kapitel von NWN 1 oder in IcewindDale 2. Alternative Lösungswege hab ich bisher keine Nennenswerten gefunden, und wenn dann gibts ne alternative "Zwischensequenz" und dann gehts weiter im Text. Es gibt zu wenig Kleinkram, der zum Wiederspielen motiviert, im Gegensatz zu zB Oblivion, Fallout 3( je etwa 8 mal durchgespielt) oder auch weil es ja keinen MP/Co-op gibt(hätte dem Game ähnlich gut getan wie NWN1 + Addons + Usercontent - gefühlte 200 mal durchgespielt), wobei der MP anno 2004 auch mal angekündigt war. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auf der höchsten Stufe mittelmässig. Ach ja, zu viel Blut: Ich hab nix gegen Blut in Spielen als Trefferfeedback, aber teilweise wirk es sehr übertrieben eher alá Zombie-Splattershooter. 

  Die Aufmachung und Qualität der Collectors Edition ist übrigens gut, nur irgentwie lassen sich die Codes für die Zusatzinhalte bei mir nicht aktivieren. Alles in allem bereue ich den Kauf zwar nicht, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich auch nicht, bei vielen sachen die ich (bisher) in dem Spiel gesehen habe, hätte ich gerne einfach nur mehr davon gehabt, ausserdem Multiplayer. Den Online-Schwanzvergleich hätte sich BW sparen können, dafür gibts PVP, aber nicht ohne Multiplayer    

  Ich hoffe das BW sich mal an ein Sandbox-Spiel rantraut. Ach ja und dann bitte mit Multiplayer.


----------



## NewLex (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

@cydrake: Danke für deinen Bericht. Ich fand 
nämlich Oblivion und Fallout total scheiße und 
konnte mit denen überhautp nichts anfangen. 
Somit wird mir dann wahrscheinlich Dragon Age 
umso mehr gefallen


----------



## EarthGrom (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

drakensang 1 war auch linear, technisch auch mittelmaessig, viele schwachstellen, haette ich sogar nur ne 4- gegeben, habs aber trotzdem gezockt weils von rollenspielen wo man mehrere charaktere steuern kann viel zu wenige gibt. deshalb ist drakensang 1 und dragon age origins must have,,, ich spiel gleich nochmal drakensang durch denk ich, hab aber noch n account laufen bei wow.. wow macht einfach spass als tank und heiler.. gruppen spiel ob ai oder reale spieler sind einfach bombastisch in rollenspielen.


----------



## bumi (2. November 2009)

Gscheiderle schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


 Öhmm... und wo ist der Link?


----------



## PCG-SW (2. November 2009)

Sorry, mein Fehler,

 ich hatte das Embargo-Datum um einen Tag falsch notiert - mea culpa.

 Viele Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Nosi11 (2. November 2009)

bin immer mal wieder froh ein game spielen zu können bei dem es keine riesige offene spielwelt gibt bei der stundenlanges unötiges umher irren vorprogrammiert ist.
 wenn ich mir ein bioware spiel kaufe dann meist wegen der story und der erzählungen. wenn ich irgendwo rumlatschen will kann ich auch ein mmorpg spielen.
 natürlich gibts auch ausnahmen. bei fallout 3 konnt ich gar nicht lang genug rumlatschen.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (2. November 2009)

Sodele. Also. Wertung und Meinung gibt's morgen. Der Rest darf online bleiben. Deswegen: Viel Spaß beim lesen 

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## KONNAITN (2. November 2009)

SebTh schrieb:


> Sodele. Also. Wertung und Meinung gibt's morgen. Der Rest darf online bleiben. Deswegen: Viel Spaß beim lesen
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian


   Also diese Embargopolitik ist ja wirklich schon lächerlich. Der Test darf nicht vor 2. Nov online publiziert werden, die Wertung, die ohnehin aus der Printausgabe längst bekannt ist und auch schon seit Tagen auf amazon.de steht, offiziell aber erst einen Tag später. So ein Theater!


----------



## HanFred (2. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Also diese Embargopolitik ist ja wirklich schon lächerlich.


 jup. die presse sollte sich geschlossen einen dreck um embargos kümmern. das wäre das einzig richtige.
 wen kümmert's, was der publisher will... ausser dem publisher.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also diese Embargopolitik ist ja wirklich schon lächerlich.
> ...


 Richtig. Fight for your right! - in dem Fall für die Pressefreiheit.


----------



## KONNAITN (2. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also diese Embargopolitik ist ja wirklich schon lächerlich.
> ...


   Es wäre wirklich schön wenn das machbar wäre und alle da mitziehen würden, aber das wird wohl ein Wunsch bleiben. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich als möglicher Kunde langsam schon verarscht. Was will man denn schon? Einen Test mit dazugehöriger Wertung und persönlichen Einschätzung des Redakteurs, fertig. Ist das inzwischen wirklich schon etwas wovor sich EA und Bioware fürchten? Das ist doch traurig...


----------



## HanFred (2. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich schön wenn das machbar wäre und alle da mitziehen würden, aber das wird wohl ein Wunsch bleiben.


warum "und"? wenn alle mitziehen würden, wäre es automatisch machbar.


----------



## KONNAITN (2. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es wäre wirklich schön wenn das machbar wäre und alle da mitziehen würden, aber das wird wohl ein Wunsch bleiben.
> ...


   So habe ich das auch gemeint. Nicht machbar, weil eben nicht alle mitziehen würden.


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (2. November 2009)

Zu Dragon Age: Origins ist auch ein Browserspiel
Namens Dragon Age: Journeys geplant.

EA und Bioware haben hierfür ein neues 
Entwicklungsstudio Namens EA 2D gegründet 
und wollen auch in Zukunft Browserspiele mit
eigenständigen Inhalten entwickeln.


----------



## Vidaro (2. November 2009)

Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Zu Dragon Age: Origins ist auch ein Browserspiel
> Namens Dragon Age: Journeys geplant.
> 
> EA und Bioware haben hierfür ein neues
> ...


 das gibts doch schon seit gut 1-2 wochen ^^


----------



## Marko3006 (2. November 2009)

Falls es noch keiner geschrieben hat die Normale Version wurde zurückgerufen der Verkaufsstart ist verschoben!Gilt nicht für die CE Version!


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



cydrake schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel seit Samstag Mittag.


 Darf man fragen, wo du das Spiel schon so früh bekommen hast?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2009)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Falls es noch keiner geschrieben hat die Normale Version wurde zurückgerufen der Verkaufsstart ist verschoben!Gilt nicht für die CE Version!


 Das stimmt nicht: www.dragonage-game.de/


> _Wie Chris Priestly, Community Coordinator von BioWare, im offiziellen
> Forum schreibt, gibt es keine Verzögerung. Das sei lediglich ein
> (falsches) Gerücht._


----------



## Marko3006 (2. November 2009)

Nein es stimmt Gamestop und Amazon haben das Spiel schon rausgenommen es wurde eine Rückrufaktion gestartet leider


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2009)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Nein es stimmt Gamestop und Amazon haben das Spiel schon rausgenommen es wurde eine Rückrufaktion gestartet leider


  Ah ok, danke, dann ist die Information oben veraltet. Zum Glück betrifft das nur die normalen Versionen, da ich die CE vorbestellt hab. Dann kann ich ja hoffen, diese Woche noch zocken zu dürfen


----------



## anjuna80 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



golani79 schrieb:


> cydrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab das Spiel seit Samstag Mittag.
> ...


Viele Händler haben das Spiel schon auf Lager, und nicht jeder hält sich an den offiziellen Veröffentlichungstermin.
 Übrigens schwirren in Foren Gerüchte über eine fehlerhafte DVD herum. Die deusche PC-Standardversion soll betroffen sein. Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist.


----------



## Marko3006 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> golani79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > cydrake schrieb:
> ...


 Ja leider stimmt es wie ich schon schriebt wurde das Spiel bei vielen Händlern schon aus dem Programm genommen außer die CE die hat den Fehler nicht!


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



cydrake schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel seit Samstag Mittag.
> Von mir bekommt Dragonage eine 3+, vor allem da es leider wieder "nur" ein zwar sehr hochwertiges aber sehr liniares RPG ist. Story-technisch währe mehr drin gewesen, es gibt kaum Feedback auf Aktionen des Spielers, ausser dem Standard, die nächste Quest wird verfügbar. Die "epischen" Bosskämpfe kommen nicht wirklich episch rüber, vorallem die Standard-Drachenkämpfe sind eher low-Level, *zusammen mit alternativen Lösungswegen hatte BW auch schon mal besser drauf, zB im 3. Kapitel von NWN 1 oder in IcewindDale 2. Alternative Lösungswege hab ich bisher keine Nennenswerten gefunden, und wenn dann gibts ne alternative "Zwischensequenz" und dann gehts weiter im Text. Es gibt zu wenig Kleinkram, der zum Wiederspielen motiviert, im Gegensatz zu zB Oblivion, Fallout 3( je etwa 8 mal durchgespielt)* oder auch weil es ja keinen MP/Co-op gibt(hätte dem Game ähnlich gut getan wie NWN1 + Addons + Usercontent - gefühlte 200 mal durchgespielt), wobei der MP anno 2004 auch mal angekündigt war. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auf der höchsten Stufe mittelmässig. Ach ja, zu viel Blut: Ich hab nix gegen Blut in Spielen als Trefferfeedback, aber teilweise wirk es sehr übertrieben eher alá Zombie-Splattershooter.
> 
> Die Aufmachung und Qualität der Collectors Edition ist übrigens gut, nur irgentwie lassen sich die Codes für die Zusatzinhalte bei mir nicht aktivieren. Alles in allem bereue ich den Kauf zwar nicht, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich auch nicht, bei vielen sachen die ich (bisher) in dem Spiel gesehen habe, hätte ich gerne einfach nur mehr davon gehabt, ausserdem Multiplayer. Den Online-Schwanzvergleich hätte sich BW sparen können, dafür gibts PVP, aber nicht ohne Multiplayer
> ...


 Da du das Spiel erst seit Samstag hast, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass du es bereits durchgezockt hast. Sind ja immerhin, laut PCG, über 60 Stunden Spielzeit. 

 Ich habe das Spiel zwar noch nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Bioware wieder ein top RPG abgeliefert hat, was auch einen hohen Wiederspielbarkeitswert vorweist, ebenso wie tolle Charaktere und eine schöne Story. 
 Dazu muss man es natürlich auch öfters durchspielen, ist ja klar. Änderungen machen sich eben nicht gleich beim ersten Mal sichtbar.

 Zocke grad wieder MassEffect und ich denke, DragenAge: Origins wird genauso gut, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> golani79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > cydrake schrieb:
> ...


 Habe gerade mit Electronic Arts telfoniert. Man geht davon aus, dass die PC-Version in dieser Woche reibungslos in den deutschen Handel gehen wird. Ein offizielles Statement von Electronic Arts soll es in Kürze geben. Was mit den bereits ausgelieferten Spielen ist, darüber gibt es momentan noch nichts von EA. Allerdings muss dann auch der Shop zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, weil er zu früh ausliefert.

 Grüße,
 Sebastian


----------



## Angeldust (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke Sebastian 

 War gerade eben schon fast mit den Zähnen im Schreibtisch   

 Wäre echt etwas bitter gewesen. Man wartet monatelang wegen den Gammel-Konsolen und dann sind die DVDs falsch gestanzt


----------



## nali (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Freu mich riesig auf das Game.
 Wirklich Schade, dass es keinen Multiplayer gibt, ging ja bei Neverwinter Nights auch...

 Hmmm, wofür habe ich eigentlich die PC Games abonniert, wenn Tests sowieso Online veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## Tyrm (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

"ein Regelwerk, das auf Eingängigkeit getrimmt ist und das Talente und Zauber zwar ausreichend beschreibt, jedoch keine Zahlentüfteleien erlaubt."

Oh nein, keine Zahlentüfteleien! Könnte die PC-Games aber auch dazu schreiben, was sie mit Zahlentüfteleien meinen? Ich für meinen Teil musste in Baldur's Gate 2 nie den Taschenrechner auspacken.


----------



## cydrake (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab das Spiel schon, weil ich einen kenne der eine kennt usw., und den hab ich genervt bis is das Spiel hier hatte, natürlich Bezahlt, nich vom Laster gefallen. Vitamin B hilft


 Ausserdem habe ich nich gesagt daß Dragonage schlecht ist, nur das ein paar sachen zu kurz gekommen sind oder fehlen, wie zB der MP davon würde das Gameplay ungemein profitieren, weil eben das P&P-Feeling besser rüber kommt. Aber ohne das "Numbercrunshing " weil BW es immer sehr gut versteckt,wobei den altn auf DnD basierenden Spielen man durch die Kenntisse des Regelwers immer ein wenig bevorteilt war. Ich hab das Spiel übrigens seit Samstag fast ununterbrochen gezockt, schätze 3/4 habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Haschischin2005 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



cydrake schrieb:


> Hab da auf Amazon was interessantes gefunden *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Exituskiller (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

geiler fehler bei mir steht nur %


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Gibt es von Dragon Age: Origins eigentlich
eine Demo Version ?


----------



## alceleniel (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Gibt es von Dragon Age: Origins eigentlich
> eine Demo Version ?


    Gibt es nicht. Nur den Charaktereditor kann man sich schon runterladen.


----------



## SubZero (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Exituskiller schrieb:


> geiler fehler bei mir steht nur %


  Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
  Eine Wertung und einen ausführlichen Test wirds im Internet erst ab morgen geben, wegen des Embargos.
  Wo da jetzt genau auf den 6 Seiten steht, das lass ich dich am Besten mal selbst rausfinden


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde ja, das 90er Wertungen mittlerweile etwas zu schnell vergeben werden. Das Spiel scheint im großen und ganzen sehr gut zusein aber es macht nichts wirklich anders, neu oder fügt großartig was erwähnenswertes dazu. Was ist denn so verkehrt an Spielen im 80er Bereich? Ich freu mich ob nun 91 oder 85 über das Spiel, für mich das beste  Rollenspiel dieses Jahr. Hätte mir hier und da schon mehr erwartet.


----------



## Gebbo08 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Habs durch..ist müll..ein auf der allgemeinen fantasy welle mitreitender pseudo RPG abklatsch wie es schon drakensang und the witcher waren


----------



## zerr (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

du hast das spiel schon durch erzähl keinen mist !! die US version kommt am 3ten die DEU version kommt am 5 oder 7 weis ich net so genau 

hast du das spiel per p2p runtergezogen oder was??


----------



## Thyariol (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Gebbo08 schrieb:


> Habs durch..ist müll..ein auf der allgemeinen fantasy welle mitreitender pseudo RPG abklatsch wie es schon drakensang und the witcher waren


 Warum nur ist das Internet ein so dermaßen hirnfreier Raum?


----------



## Gebbo08 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

nope per österreichischem versand bekommen. habs schon seit letzter woche.  p2p suxx. aber da dürfte das doch eh schon seit wochen zu bekommen sein oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## zerr (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

kann sein


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Nach allem was der Test an negativem bereit hält, kann DA wohl kaum ein 9x % - Spiel werden. interessant, dass PCG trotzdem dem Hype gefolgt ist. Na ja, werde mir wohl die neue PCG zulegen. Es müssen wohl gewaltige Gründe sein (aber selbst Story und Quests scheinen "nur" sehr gut zu sein, wenn man sich den Onlinetest durchliest - im Bereich Story dürfte Kotor und ME besser sein, im Bereich Quests TW und vielleicht sogar DD 2 mit der hohen Entscheidungsvielfalt), die trotz aller Kritikpunkte noch für einen 9x er sprechen. Immerhin ist die ganz große Stärke von Da die Charakterinteraktion und die möglichen Beziehungen zu den Partymitgliedern.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Gebbo08 schrieb:


> Thyariol schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gebbo08 schrieb:
> ...


 Wenn man sich Deine Beiträge so durchliest, stellt man sich unwillkürlich die Frage, _wer_ denn der "Spacken" ist...


----------



## uglygames (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

"Eine große, offen, zusammenhängende Welt wie beispielsweise in Risen, Two Worlds oder Oblivion dürfen Sie nicht erwarten."
Somit ist das Spiel für mich gestrichen, ein RPG muss eine Offene Lebendige Welt haben, sonst ist es entweder ein Shooter, action game oder wie das langweilige Fable...ne danke schlauchlevel sind was für spiele aus den 90ern.
Ich warte da lieber auf Oblivion V skyrim oder Fallout new vegas und andere gute open world rpgs.
SEHR schade.


----------



## st-jimmy (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gebbo08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Thyariol schrieb:
> ...


 
 Entweder hast du dir über nen Torrent die Vorführversion gezogen oder du erztählst einfach nur den größten Humbuck. DA erscheint auch in Österreich (so wie dem Rest der Welt) erst am 05. November (www.amazon.at)... Spammer! Sollte ein Versandhaus dir das vorher schicken, was ich sehr stark bezweifele, dann wirds das wohl zum letzten mal getan haben!


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wirds für Dragon Age ein Sonderheft geben  
 Wäre klasse


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hab gerade von jemanden gelesen, das die automatische Speicherfunktion schon wieder so schlecht wie bei Mass Effect ist und nur ab und an mal speichert und diesmal Dialoge nicht einmal zu überspringen sind (bspw. wenn man nach 30 Minuten stirbt und das ganze nochmal machen darf). Kann das jemand, der das Game schon hat bestätigen?


  @st-jimmy
 Es ist ganz normal, das ein Laden auch schon vorher ein Spiel verkauft oder ein Versandhandel das Game vorher absendet, damit es rechtzeitig ankommt. Hatte ich auch schon und in Amerika kommt das Spiel bereits am 3. November raus, also morgen.

 @uglygames
 Als wäre Fallout so fern von einem Shooter, also echt und wenn ich an Oblivion zurückdenke schaudert es mich eher, ellenlange Wüsten ohne was zu erleben, nur ab und an irgendein bekloppter der einfach auf mich losgeht oder ein paar Tiere. Lieber linear und dafür immer was zutun und in Städten dürfte man ja immer noch herumlaufen. Peinlicher ists da schon, das wohl vor Gebäudeingängen geladen wird und sowas im Jahr 2009.


----------



## PCG-SW (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Tyrm schrieb:


> "ein Regelwerk, das auf Eingängigkeit getrimmt ist und das Talente und Zauber zwar ausreichend beschreibt, jedoch keine Zahlentüfteleien erlaubt."
> 
> Oh nein, keine Zahlentüfteleien! Könnte die PC-Games aber auch dazu schreiben, was sie mit Zahlentüfteleien meinen? Ich für meinen Teil musste in Baldur's Gate 2 nie den Taschenrechner auspacken.


 Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, bei AD&D-Spielen saß ich persönlich immer lange davor und habe mir überlegt, wie ich was steigere, welche neue Waffe ich nehme usw. Da geht es nicht um die Frage Taschenrechner oder nicht, eher darum, dass DA hier nicht so transparent darlegt, wie sich ein Talent nun exakt auswirkt, dadurch bleiben die Mechanismen des dahinterliegenden Regelwerks im Verborgenen. - Die Frage ist, ob man das braucht. Mir fiel es zwar auf, hat mich aber beim Spielen nicht weiter gestört.

 Einen schönen Abend wünscht
 Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Hab gerade von jemanden gelesen, das die automatische Speicherfunktion schon wieder so schlecht wie bei Mass Effect ist und nur ab und an mal speichert und diesmal Dialoge nicht einmal zu überspringen sind (bspw. wenn man nach 30 Minuten stirbt und das ganze nochmal machen darf). Kann das jemand, der das Game schon hat bestätigen?


 Es lässt sich nicht einstellen, in welchen Zeitabständen DA automatisch abspeichern soll, das ist sicher Geschmacksache. Da ich zu den Menschen gehöre, die ohnehin alle Nase lang abspeichern, hat mich das aber nicht die Bohne gestört. Ich fand es ausreichend, dass zB vor Bosskämpfen und anderen Story-Abschnitten automatisch gespeichert wird. Was die Dialoge angeht  - sie lassen sich stückweise per Tastendruck überspringen. Stellen im Dialog, an denen man eine Antwort auswählen muss, lassen sich nicht überspringen.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Rhazzazor (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

"Dragon Age verzichtet auf eine Rastfunktion, ebenso wenig müssen die Figuren Nahrung zu sich nehmen oder schlafen. "


 ....
 Echt ein Grund es net zu kaufen eigentlich ... Warum verzichten Speiel egentlich immer auf diese netten features seit neuestem?


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



alceleniel schrieb:


> Tiefseetaucher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es von Dragon Age: Origins eigentlich
> ...


 Der Charaktereditor nützt mir herzlich wenig wenn ich das Spiel kennen lernen möchte.
  Es sieht so aus, als ob Demo Versionen immer weniger werden.  

 Wie kann man sich nur ein Spiel bestellen ohne vorher die Demo gespielt zu haben ?


----------



## Tyrm (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> alceleniel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tiefseetaucher schrieb:
> ...


 
 Indem man sich über die Art von Spiel, den Entwickler und die Hintergründe zum Spiel auskennt, zudem Interviews, Videos, Previews kennt? Ich glaube, das ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Das klappt vielleicht nicht mit jedem Spiel, aber mit solchen, die sehr lange in Entwicklung, sehr groß, oder für einen schon immer interessant sind.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> SethWinterstein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab gerade von jemanden gelesen, das die automatische Speicherfunktion schon wieder so schlecht wie bei Mass Effect ist und nur ab und an mal speichert und diesmal Dialoge nicht einmal zu überspringen sind (bspw. wenn man nach 30 Minuten stirbt und das ganze nochmal machen darf). Kann das jemand, der das Game schon hat bestätigen?
> ...


  Danke, also mit dem speichern kann ich ja gut leben, auch wenn ich es im Jahr 2009 für völlig unangebracht halte, nicht wenigstens die Dauer einzustellen. Ich bin es gewöhnt, das die Spiele heutzutage alle Nase lang speichern, ohne das ich es überhaupt mitkriege und fand es daher schon in Mass Effect irgendwann sehr unbequem herauszufinden, dass ein Wüstenwurm einen mit einem einzigen Schlag auf den Mako tötet und ich nochmal die ganze Passage spielen durfte.

  Den ganzen Dialog nicht zu überspringen oder antworten, das find ich auch normal und richtig, man muss doch schließlich Entscheidungen treffen, ist do logo. Ich hatte ja befürchtet, man könne nicht die einzelnen Sätze überspringen, das fänd ich wirklich schlimm. Gerade wenn man stirbt oder es direkt noch einmal durchspielen will, möchte man ja nicht jeden Dialog nochmal anhören oder wenn der Waffenhändler mal wieder den selben Satz sagt. 

 @Tyrm
 Gebe ich dir recht, man braucht nicht zwingend eine Demo. Ich hab jedenfalls ziemlich wenige gespielt aber ich habe sie immer gern genommen und manchmal haben sie mich sogar erst überzeugt. Beispiel Batman: Arkham Asylum. Ich dachte erstmal "gehyptes Spiel und dann noch Batman? Na ja...". Dann habe ich doch mal die Demo gespielt und zack verliebt. Aber zumeist kann man sich schon über Reviews, Previews, Videos, Foren sehr gut informieren, die haben mich auf Batman bspw. erstmal aufmerksam gemacht und bei den Reviews schließlich interessiert.
 Bei Dragon Age Origins weiss ich jetzt, durch das Forum, durch die Reviews, schonmal sehr gut was mich erwarten wird, ohne das ich jemals das Game angerührt habe (abgesehen von dem unterdurchschnittlichen Editor). Ich weis bescheid über für mich positive Sachen (Dialoge, Charaktere) und negative Sachen (Grafik, Speichersystem).


----------



## PCG-SW (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rhazzazor schrieb:


> "Dragon Age verzichtet auf eine Rastfunktion, ebenso wenig müssen die Figuren Nahrung zu sich nehmen oder schlafen. "
> 
> 
> ....
> Echt ein Grund es net zu kaufen eigentlich ... Warum verzichten Speiel egentlich immer auf diese netten features seit neuestem?


 Ein Punkt, über den ich seit ewigen Zeiten immer wieder mal nachdenke. Wenn ich so an NWN, BG oder IWD zurückdenke... da gab es ja die Rastfunktion, aber letztlich war das doch immer irgendwie eine halbgare Sache - Gruppe verletzt, schnell die Taste für Rasten gedrückt - vorher gespeichert, denn es konnte ja ein Überfall stattfinden, und weiter ging's. (Mal so quick'n dirty in einen Topf geschmissen).

 Machte das mehr Rollenspielspaß? Hm, imho kann man auch gleich ganz darauf verzichten. - 

 Wenn schon, dann würde ich mir das als detailliert ausgearbeitetes Feature wünschen - den Bogenschützen auf die Jagd schicken, einer macht Feuer, Wachen einteilen usw. Irgendwo tief, tief in meinem Gedächtnis regen sich Erinnerungen, dass es solche Sachen wenigstens ansatzweise gab. Im Prinzip müsste man hier uralte Elemente, wie zB bei den alten DSA-Spielen hernehmen und dies mit "Crafting"-Elementen heutiger MMORPGs mixen (zB Kochen in LotRO)oder so ... da sollte man direkt mal ein Special darüber machen ... 
 aber ich schweife ab   

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



Kuhlsdonner schrieb:


> Wirds für Dragon Age ein Sonderheft geben
> Wäre klasse


 Auf jeden Fall ist es für die nächse Extended geplant. Unsere Praktis durchstreifen Ferelden schon intensiv, um Tipps zu erstellen.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## GrievousRemake (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also, der angesprochene Kritikpunkt bezüglich der Texturen stört mich kaum... paar Wochen warten, und schon gibts erste Texturpatches geben...

mit viel Glück wird sogar jemand eine Sprachmod für den Hauptcharakter machen


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Das mit der Rastfunktion war echt nur halbgar, da bin ich nicht besonders traurig drüber und auch bei Essen und Trinken finde ich es nicht sooo schlimm, das sowas immer mehr wegfällt. Das schlechte ist einfach, das diese Sachen doch oftmals nicht richtig umgesetzt wurden. Nahrung bringt in den meisten Spielen einfach weniger als irgendwelche Tränke. In Kneipen konnte man sich immer Bier kaufen aber letztendlich hatte das einen nur besoffen gemacht und letztendlich die Stats verschlechtert. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man diese Extras nützlich einbaut, bspw. durch richtige Rast inkl. Dialoge oder wenn sich die Gruppe einfach an den Tisch setzt, einen trinkt und dabei quatscht wobei es einige neue Dialogmöglichkeiten gäbe. Sowas wäre doch mal echt stark und würde sicher auch die Atmosphäre bereichern. Dann wäre ich sogar mal bereit 5 Silber für ein Maß Bier auszugeben.^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Im Prinzip müsste man hier uralte Elemente, wie zB bei den alten DSA-Spielen hernehmen und dies mit "Crafting"-Elementen heutiger MMORPGs mixen (zB Kochen in LotRO)oder so ... da sollte man direkt mal ein Special darüber machen ...
> aber ich schweife ab
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan W.


 Die besten Ideen gehen ins off-topic. 

 Halt das mal fest mit dem Special.


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (2. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Kuhlsdonner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wirds für Dragon Age ein Sonderheft geben
> ...


 Danke das freut mich !!


----------



## Neysimes (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke PCG euer Test hat bestätigt was ich gehofft 
habe  Habe Dragon Age gerade vorbestellt. 
Danke für diesen grandiosen Test.


----------



## Tyrm (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe auch, dass eventuelle Nachfolger komplexer und vielleicht mutiger mit neuen Gameplay-Elementen werden. Diese "Gegenstände-Verzauberungsfunktion" wirkt doch wirklich nur wie ein kleines Anhängsel, weil jemand dachte, dass RPGs auch ein paar so kleine Spielereien haben. Wirklich etwas kreatives und sinnvolles, vielleicht sogar eine Innovation mit solchen kleinen Tüfteleien zu bringen, wäre mal wünschenswert.


----------



## tomjane7 (2. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für den informativen Test! 
Gut geschrieben und untergliedert mit sinnvollen Stichpunkten.
Um Klassen besser als der von Risen z.B..


----------



## PCG-SW (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für euer Feedback bisher - ich sehe schon, DA wird mit Sicherheit viel Stoff zum Diskutieren bieten - so soll das


----------



## Monstermic (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Im IGN Test steht: 
"Enemies level up alongside you, which can be a little absurd if one dwells on it – a mere Captain of the Guard towards the end turns out to be several magnitudes of order more powerful than the first giant Ogre fought at the beginning[...]"

Also doch starkes Level scaling. Das fänd ich schon ziemlich blöd. Könnte das mal einer der Tester hier kommentieren ?


----------



## Rhazzazor (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Rhazzazor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Dragon Age verzichtet auf eine Rastfunktion, ebenso wenig müssen die Figuren Nahrung zu sich nehmen oder schlafen. "
> ...


 
 Die Idee is geil  Stimmt schon aber ich fand das irgendwie einfach stimmiger.. n Held der 24H/7Tage umrennt fand ich irgendwie unlogisch und hat für mich 'n teil der Atmo kaputt gemacht... .Naja ich bin wohl auch ein Hardcore - RPG Spieler (Pen & Paper regelmäßig seit 7 jahren l.. und mein Brudehr hat mich mit 4 Jahren beretis das erste mal dazu überedet bei so ner aktion mit zumachen oO )

 Back To Topic: Ich bin von Mass Effect mal total entäsucht gewesen... Drum bin ich hier auhc serh vorsichtig, werde aber einfach mal das Risiko ein 2. mal eingehen immerhin schient ja das Kampfsystem etwas besser zu sein... Auch wenn Ich da doch die komplexität von BG oder Drakensang bevorzuge.. Ach ja was mich noch interessieren würde: Gegnerdesign und Levels sind doch hoffetnlich nicht so eintönig wie in Mass Effect bzw. Nebenquests allgeimein eintönig? Falls ja wäre Dragon Age für mich gestorben Hoffe auf eure antworten.


----------



## toni-v (3. November 2009)

*Spiel gut, Test gut aber Bewertung zu hoch*

[size=10pt; font-family: Arial]2 Dinge vorweg:[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]1) Ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf das Spiel, habs mir als Collectors Edition
  vorbestellt.[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]2) PCGames ist mir mein Abo 100%ig wert, machen einen prima Job, so auch bei diesem Test – trotz meines abweichenden Urteils über das Spiel.[/size]

  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Der Test ist sehr informativ wie von PCGames gewohnt. Trotzdem oder grade deswegen kann ich die Wertungsnote nicht nachvollziehen. Die 91 Wertungspunkte scheinen mir im Vergleich zu einem Klasse-Spiel wie Risen (hat nur 86 bekommen) deutlich zu hoch. Warum? Nun, Bioware hat mit Baldurs Gate (BG) und Never Winter Nights (NWN) nachhaltig bewiesen, dass sie von RPGs etwas verstehen. Leider scheinen sie aber mit Dragons Age: Origins (DAO) ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht zu haben.[/size]

  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial] [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]All das, was mich schon vor Jahren an BG und NWN (die für mich trotz der Kritik immer noch zu den besten RPG zählen) genervt hat, ist geblieben wie z.B.:[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]1)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]keine Aktionen der nicht-quest-relevanten NPG (keine Beschäftigung, geschweige denn Interaktion mit der Spielfigur)[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]2)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]kein Leben in der Umwelt[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]3)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Taktisches Kämpfen immer noch viel zu umständlich[/size]
  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]4)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Immer noch keine offene Spielwelt[/size]

  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Kurz gesagt:
  Vieles von dem, was einem RPG Atmosphäre verschafft, hat Bioware offensichtlich
  sträflich vernachlässigt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Testern meine ich mit Atmosphäre NICHT die Grafikqualität – die ist für mich zweitrangig. Man hätte, anstatt den Detaillierungsgrad der Ausrüstung hochzutreiben, den Entwicklungsaufwand lieber in eine zeitgemäße Spielumwelt (mit Tagesabläufen für NPC, lebendigem Getier usw.) investieren sollen.[/size]

  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Stattdessen gibt’s dann außerdem noch viel Blut zu sehen (Diablo lässt grüßen). Diese Blutorgien finde ich einfach nur zum Kotzen. Games-Zeitschriften müssten endlich mal dazu übergehen, so etwas im Test mit Punktabzug zu bestrafen. Als negativer Aspekt kommt außerdem hinzu, dass Bioware offensichtlich auch die so einem RPG angemessenen AD&D-Regeln kommerzialisiert – d.h. glattgebügelt – hat.[/size]

  [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Diese meine Einschätzung beruht ausschließlich auf o.a. Testbericht. Mag sein, dass ich mein Urteil noch mal revidiere, wenn ich DAO selbst gespielt habe, z.B. weil die Quests so überragend sind – ich befürchte aber eher gegenteiliges. Auf Basis der Infos, die dem Test zu entnehmen sind, finde ich 91 Punkte jedenfalls absolut unangemessen.[/size]


----------



## Thyariol (3. November 2009)

*AW: Spiel gut, Test gut aber Bewertung zu hoch*



toni-v schrieb:


> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial][/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Kurz gesagt:
> Vieles von dem, was meiner Meinung nach einem RPG Atmosphäre verschafft, hat Bioware offensichtlich
> sträflich vernachlässigt. [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial][/size]


  Habe den Kommentar mal angepasst, damit er sich nicht liest wie vom Deutschlehrer, der meint, seine Interpretation sei die richtige. Atmosphäre entsteht nicht durch eine offene Spielwelt. Jeder der BG gespielt hat, sollte das wissen und da du BG selber anführst, beißt sich deine Argumentation in den eigenen Schwanz. Und aufgrund eigener Präferenzen und Wünsche Dinge zu kritisieren, von denen man selber - mit Verlaub - keine Ahnung hat (Du hast das Spiel nicht gespielt? Der Redakteur schon...) zeugt von einer gewissen Ignoranz. Aber so ist das im Internet, man kann erst posten und dann vielleicht irgendwann mal - wenn überhaupt - nachdenken.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2009)

*AW: Spiel gut, Test gut aber Bewertung zu hoch*



toni-v schrieb:


> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial][/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial] [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]All das, was mich schon vor Jahren an BG und NWN (die für mich trotz der Kritik immer noch zu den besten RPG zählen) genervt hat, ist geblieben wie z.B.:[/size]
> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]1)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]keine Aktionen der nicht-quest-relevanten NPG (keine Beschäftigung, geschweige denn Interaktion mit der Spielfigur)[/size]
> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]2)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]kein Leben in der Umwelt[/size]
> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]3)     [/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Taktisches Kämpfen immer noch viel zu umständlich[/size]
> ...


 
   BioWare legt bei ihren Spielen großen Wert auf eine filmreife Inzenierung der Geschichte, die z.B. auch ständig durch geskriptete Cutscenes und Dialoge vorangetrieben wird.
   Bei einem "open world" Spiel wäre dies wohl nicht so leicht (ich verweise da z.B. auf Bernd Beyreuther, Chefdesigner von Drakensang):
   Eine "open world" vervielfacht nicht nur den Entwicklungsaufwand (Tagesabläufe sämtlicher NPCs erfordern wohl einen immensen Programmieraufwand), sie erschwert es einem Entwickler auch noch zusätzlich, "seine Geschichte" dem Spieler so zu präsentieren, wie er gerne möchte - da dieser strenggenommen überall hin kann.
   Bliebe als Kniff, mit entsprechenden Sperren zu arbeiten (wie in Gothic damals mit dem Minental), aber auch diese lassen sich nicht immer geschickt einbauen.
   Zu guter Letzt ist das größste Problem die Größe der Spielwelt an sich:
   Zu große Spielwelten lassen sich unmöglich mit spielerischem Inhalt füllen - das beste Beispiel hierfür ist Gothic 3. Riesige Spielwelt, aber relativ leer. Oder Oblivion - eine Menge guter Quests, aber dennoch jeder Menge generischer Dungeons und Landschaften. Risen dagegen bietet eine glaubwürdige "open world", der Kniff liegt jedoch darin, dass die Vulkaninsel nicht besonders groß ist.
   Ich persönlich denke, "open world" und dramaturgisch aufwändig erzählte Story widersprechen sich. Was ich jedoch begrüßen würde, wäre, wenn BioWare *innerhalb* der "Schlauchlevels" wieder etwas mehr Platz zum Erkunden einräumen würde - denn das schließt sich imho nicht aus.



> [size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Stattdessen gibt’s dann außerdem noch viel Blut zu sehen (Diablo lässt grüßen). Diese Blutorgien finde ich einfach nur zum Kotzen. Games-Zeitschriften müssten endlich mal dazu übergehen, so etwas im Test mit Punktabzug zu bestrafen.[/size]


 
   Warum sollte man etwas mit Punktabzug bestrafen, dass *Dir* persönlich nicht zusagt? Ich finde z.B. Shooter generell ziemlich überflüssig, analog dazu müsste ich auch eine Abwertung einfordern, oder?
   Man könnte jedoch negativ hervorheben, dass sich die Bluteffekte nicht (bzw. nur zu einem Teil) deaktivieren lassen, denn es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, denen die "Blutorgien" nicht unbedingt zusagen. 



> Als negativer Aspekt kommt außerdem hinzu, dass Bioware offensichtlich auch die so einem RPG angemessenen AD&D-Regeln kommerzialisiert – d.h. glattgebügelt – hat.


 
   Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Das Regelwerk von DA ist eine Eigenentwicklung von BioWare und basiert nicht auf den AD&D Regeln.


----------



## PCG-SW (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Monstermic schrieb:


> Also doch starkes Level scaling. Das fänd ich schon ziemlich blöd. Könnte das mal einer der Tester hier kommentieren ?


 Klar, kann ich - die Tatsache, dass die Gegner in den Questgebieten keine starren Lvl haben, resultiert aus folgender Sache. Man kann sich recht früh im Spiel entscheiden, wo man die Story zuerst weiter vorantreiben möchte - in Orzammar, im Brecilian-Wald, im Turm der Magi usw. Würde man diese Questgebiete mit fest vorgegebenen Gegnern bestücken, würde diese spielerische Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht funktionieren. Man müsste dann den Spielverlauf entweder streng linear halten oder den Spieler in Sackgassen laufen lassen. Natürlich funktioniert letzteres auch - denke man mal an den Dungeon unter Ferdok mit der Riesenratte in Drakensang oder an die Gewölbe in BG2, in denen man unverhofft auf einen Lich traf, der eine schwache Heldengruppe im Handumdrehen aus den Latschen haute.

 Es ist in DA aber dennoch nicht so, dass man überall einfach durchmarschiert und die Gegner nur Kanonenfutter sind. Man trifft in jedem Gebiet auf unterschiedlich "skalierte" Monster. Ein Drache oder ein Wiedergänger bleibt auch mit Stufe 18 oder 20 ein anspruchsvoller Gegner. Genannte Gegner werden aber meines Wissens nach nicht soweit runterskaliert, dass man sie zB mit Level 5 schon besiegen könnte.

 Im Test traf ich beispielsweise zum ersten Mal mit Lvl 8 auf einen Drachen - der ließ sich auf dieser Stufe auch nicht besiegen, das wäre auch zu lächerlich gewesen. 

 Soweit erst mal,
 viele Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rhazzazor schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Back To Topic: Ich bin von Mass Effect mal total entäsucht gewesen... Drum bin ich hier auhc serh vorsichtig, werde aber einfach mal das Risiko ein 2. mal eingehen immerhin schient ja das Kampfsystem etwas besser zu sein... Auch wenn Ich da doch die komplexität von BG oder Drakensang bevorzuge.. Ach ja was mich noch interessieren würde: Gegnerdesign und Levels sind doch hoffetnlich nicht so eintönig wie in Mass Effect bzw. Nebenquests allgeimein eintönig? Falls ja wäre Dragon Age für mich gestorben Hoffe auf eure antworten.


 Das Kampfsystem lässt sich nicht mit Mass Effect vergleichen. Es spielt sich eher wie die klassischen Bioware-Spiele BG, NWN, KotOR und eben auch Drakensang. Sprich, man pausiert schon sehr häufig, um seine Talente und Zauber dosiert einzusetzen.
 Gegnerdesign: Finde ich persönlich gelungen und abwechslungsreich, der Kodex im Spiel verzeichnet zum Beispiel schon mal 33 verschiedene Monstertypen.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Monstermic (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

*Klar, kann ich - die Tatsache, dass die Gegner in den Questgebieten keine starren Lvl haben, resultiert aus folgender Sache. Man kann sich recht früh im Spiel entscheiden, wo man die Story zuerst weiter vorantreiben möchte - in Orzammar, im Brecilian-Wald, im Turm der Magi usw. Würde man diese Questgebiete mit fest vorgegebenen Gegnern bestücken, würde diese spielerische Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht funktionieren. Man müsste dann den Spielverlauf entweder streng linear halten oder den Spieler in Sackgassen laufen lassen. Natürlich funktioniert letzteres auch - denke man mal an den Dungeon unter Ferdok mit der Riesenratte oder an die Gewölbe in BG2, in denen man unverhofft auf einen Lich traf, der eine schwache Heldengruppe im Handumdrehen aus den Latschen haute.

 Es ist in DA aber dennoch nicht so, dass man überall einfach durchmarschiert und die Gegner nur Kanonenfutter sind. Man trifft in jedem Gebiet auf unterschiedlich "skalierte" Monster. Ein Drache oder ein Wiedergänger bleibt auch mit Stufe 18 oder 20 ein anspruchsvoller Gegner. Genannte Gegner werden aber meines Wissens nach nicht soweit runterskaliert, dass man sie zB mit Level 5 schon besiegen könnte.

 Im Test traf ich beispielsweise zum ersten Mal mit Lvl 8 auf einen Drachen - der ließ sich auf dieser Stufe auch nicht besiegen, das wäre auch zu lächerlich gewesen. 

 Soweit erst mal,
 viele Grüße
 Stefan W. 
*
 Danke ! Da bin ich aber beruhigt.


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Monstermic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also doch starkes Level scaling. Das fänd ich schon ziemlich blöd. Könnte das mal einer der Tester hier kommentieren ?
> ...


 Alles andere hätte ich Bioware niemals verziehen....


----------



## KONNAITN (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Ein Punkt, über den ich seit ewigen Zeiten immer wieder mal nachdenke. Wenn ich so an NWN, BG oder IWD zurückdenke... da gab es ja die Rastfunktion, aber letztlich war das doch immer irgendwie eine halbgare Sache - Gruppe verletzt, schnell die Taste für Rasten gedrückt - vorher gespeichert, denn es konnte ja ein Überfall stattfinden, und weiter ging's. (Mal so quick'n dirty in einen Topf geschmissen).
> 
> Machte das mehr Rollenspielspaß? Hm, imho kann man auch gleich ganz darauf verzichten. -
> 
> ...


   Die Idee von einem organisierten Nachtlager gefällt mir richtig gut. Wäre toll wenn das mal umgesetzt werden würde.
 Ich bin prinzipiell auch eher ein Freund der Rastfunktion, allerdings ist sie in den letzten Jahren wirklich zu einem eher sinnlosen Beiwerk verkommen. Z.B. in Oblivion: selbst wenn man nur eine Stunde gerastet hat war die Gesundheit wieder voll hergestellt. Sowas ist sinnlos. Es gab keinen Nervenkitzel mehr ob man überfallen wird, oder Überlegungen wie lange man es riskieren kann zu rasten usw. 
 Möglicherweise ist ein Grund warum man die Rastfunktion in DA weggelassen hat auch der, dass es keinen Tag und Nachwechsel gibt. Es wäre einfach dämlich, wäre es nach einer stundenlangen Rast noch genauso hell oder dunkel wie zuvor. Dass man darauf verzichtet hat, finde ich übrigens doch enttäuschend, denn sowas gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach schon zu einem moderenen RPG dazu. Wechselnde Tageszeiten und Lichtstimmungen bedeuten einfach auch immer ein plus an Atmosphäre. Aber gut, ich habe DA noch nicht gespielt, vielleicht braucht das Spiel das gar nicht und es fällt nicht negativ auf.
 Was ich allerdings kaum entschuldbar finde ist dieses halbgare Diebstahlsystem. Rauben und Stehlen ohne Konsequenzen bei einem Fehlschlag, ist schon sehr schwach. Ich weiß nicht was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. 
 Gut gefällt mir hingegen, dass Partymitglieder einen Malus bekommen, der erstmal irgendwo geheilt werden muss, wenn sie im Kampf sterben, denn das war so eine Sache, die mir z.B. an Kotor oder NWN 2 gar nicht gefallen hat: sterben und kurz darauf wieder putzmunter aufstehen und weitermachen. Irgendeine Konsequenz sollte der Tod von Partymitgliedern in einem RPG einfach haben.


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Die Idee von einem organisierten Nachtlager gefällt mir richtig gut. Wäre toll wenn das mal umgesetzt werden würde.
> Ich bin prinzipiell auch eher ein Freund der Rastfunktion, allerdings ist sie in den letzten Jahren wirklich zu einem eher sinnlosen Beiwerk verkommen. Z.B. in Oblivion: selbst wenn man nur eine Stunde gerastet hat war die Gesundheit wieder voll hergestellt. Sowas ist sinnlos. Es gab keinen Nervenkitzel mehr ob man überfallen wird, oder Überlegungen wie lange man es riskieren kann zu rasten usw.
> Möglicherweise ist ein Grund warum man die Rastfunktion in DA weggelassen hat auch der, dass es keinen Tag und Nachwechsel gibt. Es wäre einfach dämlich, wäre es nach einer stundenlangen Rast noch genauso hell oder dunkel wie zuvor. Dass man darauf verzichtet hat, finde ich übrigens doch enttäuschend, denn sowas gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach schon zu einem moderenen RPG dazu. Wechselnde Tageszeiten und Lichtstimmungen bedeuten einfach auch immer ein plus an Atmosphäre. Aber gut, ich habe DA noch nicht gespielt, vielleicht braucht das Spiel das gar nicht und es fällt nicht negativ auf.


 Also ich denke, das Spiel kommt auch ohne dynamischen Tag/Nacht-Wechsel aus. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass es keine Nacht gibt. So wird nur gewährleistet, dass die Nacht auch am stimmungsvollsten eingesetzt werden kann...hoff ich, gespielt hab ichs schließlich auch noch nicht   .


----------



## KONNAITN (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Morathi schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Idee von einem organisierten Nachtlager gefällt mir richtig gut. Wäre toll wenn das mal umgesetzt werden würde.
> ...


   Klar, dramaturgisch hat es schon Vorteile, wenn man von vornherein festlegen kann in welchem Gebiet gerade Nacht und Tag ist, trotzdem finde ich das Prinzip ein wenig veraltet. Ich lege auch gar keinen besonderen Wert auf simulierte Tagesabläufe von z.B. Dorfbewohnern, die tagsüber arbeiten und in der Nacht schlafen, aber allein ein und dieselbe Gegend, Dorf oder Stadt zu verschiedenen Tagszeiten zu sehen und mitzubekommen wie das Licht am späten Nachmittag rötlicher wird und es langsam Nacht wird, wie z.B. in The Witcher, so etwas finde ich einfach sehr stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich denke, das Spiel kommt auch ohne dynamischen Tag/Nacht-Wechsel aus. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass es keine Nacht gibt. So wird nur gewährleistet, dass die Nacht auch am stimmungsvollsten eingesetzt werden kann...hoff ich, gespielt hab ichs schließlich auch noch nicht   .
> ...


 Da stimm ich dir voll zu. Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen, wie das in DA umgesetzt ist. Bisher war mein Vertrauen in Bioware noch immer berechtigt (bis auf NWN1, grauenhaftes Spiel).


----------



## cosmo76 (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

In Mass Effect hat man ja gesehen wohin der Versuch eines Open World "Lite"  Spiels und kein Levels Scaling gehen kann. Der Spieler hatte freie Auswahl in welcher Reihenfolge er die Planeten besuchen möchte. Die Folge:
 Die Kämpfe auf Planet A waren ziemlich schwierig, die anderen Planeten kinderleicht da man ja inzwischen gelevelt hatte und eine bessere Ausrüstung hatte. Das Spiel wurde erst wieder schwieriger, wenn ein neues Set von Gebieten freigeschaltet wurde. EIn liniearer Aufbau hat nicht nur dramarturgisch, sondern auch auch vom Spieldesign seine Vorteile. Der zweite mögliche Weg ist es, den Spieler innerhalb eines Gebietes "gefangen" zu halten. Dazu setzt man einfach überstarke Gegner an die Grenzen des Gebietes. Fast alle Klassiker haben dieses Prinzips bedient. Open World hat auch seine Reize, aber dann kann man nicht erwarten, dass die Entwickler einen tolle Geschichte basteln. Es gibt ja genug Spieler die bei solchen Spielen die Hauptquest kurz anfangen, dann für Ewigkeiten links liegen lassen, dann wieder ein wenig Hauptquest , um schließlch wieder durch die Welt schlendern. Da kann kein Spannungsbogen gehalten werden. Also das perfekte Rollenspiel wird es wohl nicht geben. (Obwohl Ultima 6-7nah dran war)


----------



## Angeldust (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Die Rastfunktion ist ein Leichtmacher in den Bioware-RPGS gewesen.

 Die erste NWN2-Erweiterung hat gezeigt dass man mit dem rasten geizen muss um einen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erreichen. Als man drüber nachdenken musste welchen Zauber man wirkt weil man eben nicht einfach dumm auf: "Ich bin nun wieder gesund und kann alles" klicken konnte.

 Ich mache 3 Kreute wenn das Spiel einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad bietet und etwas fernab vom Casual-Brei für Brain-AFKler schwimmt.

 Ich liebe NWN2 aber richtig Spaß macht es erst ab gewissen Schwierigkeitsgraden weil man dort eben wirklich taktisch vorgehen muss und nicht nur feuerballwerfend durch die Gegend metzeln kann.

 Und bitte mal aufhören ein ISO-RPG mit Risen, Witcher und co zu vergleichen: Schön die Atmosphäre war in beiden spielen super, aber mal ganz ehrlich es waren Arcade-Spiele, zwar gute aber haben keinen taktischen Ansruch.

 Vollkommen andere Schuhe also.


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Und bitte mal aufhören ein ISO-RPG mit Risen, Witcher und co zu vergleichen: Schön die Atmosphäre war in beiden spielen super, aber mal ganz ehrlich es waren Arcade-Spiele, zwar gute aber haben keinen taktischen Ansruch.
> 
> Vollkommen andere Schuhe also.


 Stimmt, ist schwierig vergleichbar, AUSSER in Hinsicht auf die Atmosphäre. Die ist sehr wohl vergleichbar. 
 Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ein ROLLENspiel, wie der Name schon sagt, versetzt einen in die Rolle einer Figur. Das trifft auch durchaus auf Risen und The Witcher zu. Was ein ROLLENspiel dagegen von der Idee her ganz und garnicht ausmacht, sind Gruppen. In klassischen Spielen hatte man fast immer eine Gruppe, vom Genre her ist das jedoch absolut keine Bedingung. 
 Ein Paar Schuhe, rechts taktisch/Gruppe, links einzelner Protagonist passt also besser.


----------



## Angeldust (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ist doch logisch dass in einem Solo-RPG eine andere Atmosphäre herrscht. Ich habe eine Figur mit der ich mich identifiziere. Ich schau dem Hexer/Namenlosen auf den Rücken/Hintern und spiele nur ihn, gehe in Gebäude, Dungeons und handle nur für mich/ihn.

 Als Gruppe in der ISO-Perspektive funktioniert das einfach anders. Man versucht Überblick zu behalten, versucht die Gruppe perfekt abzustimmen, trüfelt daran rum wie die Gruppe sich gut versteht und die Umgebung wird sobald sie bloß stimming wirkt eher zum Hintergrund.

 Ich stand bei Witcher teils ewig da und hab mich nur umgeschaut und bin versunken, bei NWN bein ich in der Gruppe versunken und nicht in den schlichten Dungeon.

 BG2 war auch kein Meilenstein was Atmosphäre angeht, aber ein Meilenstein was Story und Gruppe angeht... es ist nicht zu vergleichen.

 Wer nur das eine oder andere mag, muss eben einfach die Finger von den für ihn falschen Titeln lassen.


----------



## DestinysHand (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Na Ja also ich warte schon seeehr lange auf das Spiel und werde es mir so oder so am Release zulegen.
Hoffentlich gibt es keine böse Überraschung und kommt in Deutschland doch noch cut!
Das wäre echt nervig würde das ganze allerdings nur etwas verzögern .
Hoffentlich wird das Game auch reichlich einzug in die moddingszene nehmen.
Bin mal gespannt was da alles so kommen wird.


----------



## Rhazzazor (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Rhazzazor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PCG-SW schrieb:
> ...


 Vielen Dank für die Antwort eure Community Arbeit ist wirklich Vollbildlich   . Naja und wie siehts mit dem Lebeldesign aus? Ich denke mal schon das es nicht so eintönig wie in ME ist. (Oder habt ihr das genau deswegen verschwiegen? tz tz  *nicht ernst nehmen* ) Aber ich denke mal das mir Die Kämpfe dann doch spaß nmachen werden und damti wäre der Hauptkritk punkt von ME schon beseitigt. 

 Zur Rastfunktion: einen Ansatz für ein Organisierbares Lager gabs übrigens schon in The Fall: Last Days of Gaya: Hier konnte man immerhin Wachen einteilen.


----------



## PCG-SW (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rhazzazor schrieb:


> Naja und wie siehts mit dem Lebeldesign aus? Ich denke mal schon das es nicht so eintönig wie in ME ist.


 Im Print-Test und bei den Fragen hier im Online-Special sind wir ja schon auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielwelt eingegangen, da spielt natürlich das Leveldesign stark mit rein. Die einzelnen Questgebiete sind schön unterschiedlich geraten, aber man entdeckt bei genauem Hinsehen auch das "Baukastensystem", das der Levelaufbau mit einem Toolset mit sich bringt. So kommen einem beispielsweise Ruinen, die man im Brecilian-Wald entdeckt, vertraut vor - nutzen sie doch die gleichen Elemente wie etwa am Rande der Ortschaft von Lothering. Das ist nun mal der Unterschied zu"handgefertigten" Welten. Trotzdem wirkt das Leveldesign insgesamt wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als im erwähnten ME. 

 Außenlevels wirken jedoch detailarm, vor allem der zitierte Brecilian-Wald kommt nicht an eine so  schön gestaltete Landschaft wie beispielsweise Avestreu in Drakensang heran.

 Und doch zieht mich Ferelden tiefer in den Bann, als Aventurien. Je länger man in DA verweilt, desto mehr tritt die Kulisse der Leves zusehends in den Hintergrund - die Akteuere stehen im Mittelpunkt, und die kommen imho einfach super rüber.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Nach allem was ich jetzt von DA weiß - und ich habe es allerdings noch keine Minute gespielt - kann ich die hohe Bewertung (allerdings nach dem Durchspielen auch nicht die von Risen, obwohl ich Gothicfan bin) nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man sich um eine möglichst objektive Bewertung bemüht ist, muss man auch diejenigen Kritikpunkte zur Bewertung bringen (erst die Gewichtung ist wirklich subjektiv !), die man selbst kaum wahrnimmt. Und diese dürften leider doch einige sein - Kleinigkeiten wie die Rastfunktion, aber auch größere wie die fehlende Interaktion/Reaktion der Welt auf meine (bzw. unsere !) guten/bösen Taten. Eine offene Welt dürfte sich mit einer Gruppe im klassischen CRPG wohl kaum realisieren lassen. Ob das allerdings ein Grund für "Schlauchlevels" sein kann, ist fraglich. Die wahrscheinlich übertriebene Darstellung roher Gewalt ist Geschmackssache; um erwachsen zu wirken, braucht ein CRPG das allerdings nicht.

 Generell halte ich Risen, obwohl es mir großen Spaß gemacht hat und es sogar keinen Patch braucht (!), für überbewertet - ebenso aber auch DA. Und trotzdem werde ich sicher auch DA kaufen - es ist zumindest ein "Mussspiel" für alle Freunde des klassischen CRPG.


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich jetzt von DA weiß - und ich habe es allerdings noch keine Minute gespielt - kann ich die hohe Bewertung (allerdings nach dem Durchspielen auch nicht die von Risen, obwohl ich Gothicfan bin) nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man sich um eine möglichst objektive Bewertung bemüht ist, muss man auch diejenigen Kritikpunkte zur Bewertung bringen (erst die Gewichtung ist wirklich subjektiv !), die man selbst kaum wahrnimmt. Und diese dürften leider doch einige sein - Kleinigkeiten wie die Rastfunktion, aber auch größere wie die fehlende Interaktion/Reaktion der Welt auf meine (bzw. unsere !) guten/bösen Taten. Eine offene Welt dürfte sich mit einer Gruppe im klassischen CRPG wohl kaum realisieren lassen. Ob das allerdings ein Grund für "Schlauchlevels" sein kann, ist fraglich. Die wahrscheinlich übertriebene Darstellung roher Gewalt ist Geschmackssache; um erwachsen zu wirken, braucht ein CRPG das allerdings nicht.
> 
> Generell halte ich Risen, obwohl es mir großen Spaß gemacht hat und es sogar keinen Patch braucht (!), für überbewertet - ebenso aber auch DA. Und trotzdem werde ich sicher auch DA kaufen - es ist zumindest ein "Mussspiel" für alle Freunde des klassischen CRPG.


 Gerade, weil du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast und dich bisher nur auf Berichte und Tests verlassen kannst, kann ich das von Dir beschriebene einfach nur als lächerlich betiteln. Zu ungeduldig, Deinen Senf dazuzugeben? Das nächste Mal warts doch einfach ab, bis Du es gespielt hast, bevor Du derartig wertende Aussagen triffst. Und einen objektiven Test kann es nicht geben. Deine Kritikpunkte (Rastfunktion, Reaktion der Welt etc.) wirst auch Du schlicht nach Deinem subjektiven Ermessen bewerten. Was genau erwartest Du von einem Test?
 Das einzig Sinnvolle wäre nach Deinen Aussagen, wenn es überhaupt keine Wertung gäbe. 
 Erst die Gewichtung is subjektiv. Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Nun, was genau willst Du vorwerfen? Die von Dir genannten Kritikpunkte werden genannt und gewichtet. Allerdings weniger stark gewichtet, als Du Dir das vllt vorstellen würdest. Du merkst, dass Du Dir selbst widersprichst...?
 Und warum Du hier von Risen redest, geht mir auch nicht in den Kopf. Das Spiel ist überbewertet? Dem würden vermutlich sehr viele Spieler widersprechen.
 Ich krieg Kopfschmerzen....


----------



## SethWinterstein (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ob Rollenspiel mit einer Figur oder mit einer Gruppe, man kann trotzdem eine atmosphärenreichere Umwelt erwarten dürfen. Sieht man sich das Uncharted 2 Wüstenlevel an, staunt man einfach nur, dabei ist es im Grunde nicht mehr als schicker Schnee, ein paar Flocken und schlicht realistischeres Licht. Im Gamestar Video dagegen konnte ich das Schnee-Level von Dragon Age sehen und zuckt innerlich zusammen, weil es auch aus WoW hätte stammen können. Es ist einem Rollenspiel immer hoch und gut anzurechnen, wenn man sich tief hineinfühlt und die Dialoge und Charaktere Tiefe besitzen. Das ist nur gut und richtig aber man muss eben auch die negativen Aspekte mitbewerten, denn sie gehören zum Spielgefühl dazu. Charaktere könnten fotorealistisch sein, wäre die Spielwelt ein großes schwarz oder weiß würde es mir nicht behagen. 

Die Grafik bzw. das Design der Umgebung ist auch ein Bestandteil und wenn man Baldurs Gate erwähnt, dann sollte man sehen das die für den damaligen Zeitpunkt ausserordentlich gut und schön war, auf die Charaktere trifft das dagegen nicht zu aber das ist der 2D Grafik geschuldet und dem Stand der Technik. Insgesamt jedoch, kann man BG2 da wohl nichts vorwerfen.
Dazu kommen eben dann noch viele Kleinigkeiten. Schlechtes Auto-Save System, fehlende Sehnen an den Bögen, Detailarmut, billiger uninspirierter Background, nicht ausschaltbare Bluteffekte, Geschäftsgebaren, Animationsprobleme, Bugs ect. Dragon Age kann und darf denke ich einiges vorgeworfen oder zumindest diskutiert werden. 

Das objektive registrieren und miteinfließen lassen der negativen Aspekte und eventuell einer anschließend schlechteren Bewertung macht das Spiel letzten Endes nicht schlechter. Es gibt nur eine realistischere Einschätzung, deswegen macht das Spiel ja nicht zwingend weniger oder mehr Spaß aber es zeigt auch BioWare das man mehr machen muss um auch eine höhere Note zu kriegen.


----------



## stffn (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Habe das Spiel gekauft,kann es aber weder unter Win Xp-32 bit oder Win 7-64 bit installieren.
Installation bricht bei der 2.DVD an der gleichen Stelle ab.
Also Vorsicht, Datenträger wohl doch fehlerhaft.


----------



## SethWinterstein (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hey stffn, kannst du eigentlich bestätigen, das dass Handbuch in Farbe ist? Online gibts das nämlich in Farbe und für ein EA Game wäre das ja schonmal ein dickes Plus wieder.


----------



## stffn (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Hey stffn, kannst du eigentlich bestätigen, das dass Handbuch in Farbe ist? Online gibts das nämlich in Farbe und für ein EA Game wäre das ja schonmal ein dickes Plus wieder.


 Nur nur das Deckblatt und die letzteSeite ist in Farbe ,der Rest ist Grau in Grau,Rückseite des Handbuches ist weiß mit Seriennummer.


----------



## brandos (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hab mein Spiel auch heute bekommen, Dragon 
Age ist echt eines der beste Rollenspiele. 
Abgesehen von Mass Effect natürlich. ^^


----------



## KONNAITN (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



brandos schrieb:


> Hab mein Spiel auch heute bekommen, Dragon
> Age ist echt eines der beste Rollenspiele.
> Abgesehen von Mass Effect natürlich. ^^


   Und das weißt du jetzt schon weil... das Cover so schön ist? Die Installation so reibungslos verlaufen ist...?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



Morathi schrieb:


> Die von Dir genannten Kritikpunkte werden genannt und gewichtet. Allerdings weniger stark gewichtet, als Du Dir das vllt vorstellen würdest.


 Und diese Gewichtung der Kritikpunkte kann doch ein jeder selber vornehmen, bei jedem Test. 
 Wenn mir das Kampfsystem in Risen nicht gefällt und du aber einen großen Teil der Spielzeit mit dem Monsterkloppen beschäftigt bist, sage ich nein zu dem Spiel, obwohl mir andere Aspekte des Titels sehr wohl zusagen: die erwachsene, raue Atmosphäre zum Beispiel. Da müssen Prioritäten gesetzt werden, die bei jedem woanders liegen.


----------



## Morathi (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die von Dir genannten Kritikpunkte werden genannt und gewichtet. Allerdings weniger stark gewichtet, als Du Dir das vllt vorstellen würdest.
> ...


 
 Davon red ich. War ja auch auf den Beitrag darüber bezogen, der genau diesen Punkt außer acht lässt. Immer erst alles im Zusammenhang lesen   .


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



Morathi schrieb:


> Davon red ich.


 Ich weiss.



Morathi schrieb:


> War ja auch auf den Beitrag darüber bezogen, der genau diesen Punkt außer acht lässt.


 Ich weiss. :o



Morathi schrieb:


> Immer erst alles im Zusammenhang lesen   .


 Das habe ich. Nur habe ich ein Beispiel für deine Ausführungen genannt (Risen), um unsere beiden Aussagen zu unterstreichen. 
 Was soll ich hier nicht im Zusammenhang gelesen haben? :o


----------



## SethWinterstein (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke stffn, ist ja echt schade das man es tatsächlich nur schwarz-weiss gedruckt hat, wo man doch schon extra eine farbige Version erstellt hat. Traurig, da das Handbuch auf mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht hat.


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Auf Englisch soll es zu installieren gehen, nur zur Info...


----------



## Rhazzazor (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Rhazzazor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja und wie siehts mit dem Lebeldesign aus? Ich denke mal schon das es nicht so eintönig wie in ME ist.
> ...


 Ah das hört sich doch serh gut an. Danke dafür nochmals wirklich vorbildhaft. 
 Grafik ist mir nicht wichtig, spiele gerade ja mal wieder die Nordlantrilogie, Might and Magiv VII und Baldurs Gate.
 Drakensang der Grafikstil  passt zwar zu DSA aber die Charaktere, Themen und Gesellschaft kommt dann doch etwas zu "Obilivion -haft-Fröhlich" rüber... allerdings kann jeder auch die Pen&PAper Version so gestalten wie er will, wobei sich meine Gruppe da eher an den Roman "Das Zerbrochene Rad" hält das man von der GEsellschaft und Themen her eher schon in Richung Gothic oder The witcher geht.


----------



## Tommykocher (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Es wurden alle ausgelieferten DVD´s zurückgerufen,da aud DVD 2 3 dateien defekt sind!


----------



## Segestis (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Schreib doch mal in vernünftigem deutsch. Kann ja kein Mensch verstehen deinen Kauderwelsch!


----------



## Tommykocher (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

dann frag Mami, vieleicht übersetzt sie es dir,damit Du es auch verstehst!  Scheinst ja mit DVD II (in römisch vieleicht einfacher für dich) 3 ( in Worten DREI) Dateien defekt sind! Hoffe ich konnte deinem Intelekt genügen!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe nicht von der Gewichtung als Grund der Überbewertung gesprochen, sondern von der Vielzahl an Mängeln. Dass die angegebenen Punkte Mängel sind, dürfte unstrittig sein. Selbst wenn man alle nur gering gewichtet, so führen sie doch dazu, dass DA keine 9x - Wertung erhalten dürfte.

 Sicher - alle angesprochenen Punkte konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren. Aber was fehlt, fehlt eben, oder meinst du, PCG berichtet im Test über Mängel, die gar nicht vorhanden sind (anders gesagt: hältst du die Angaben für Lügen) ? Und deswegen, wegen den bereits festgestellten Mängeln, kann ich unabhängig von eigener Spielerfahrung (auch der 4players - Test zeigt Kritikpunkte auf) trotzdem stark bezweifeln, dass hier eine 9x - Wertung angebracht wäre. 

 Aber gut, vielleicht bewerte ich ja auch zu streng...  

 Was Risen angeht, teilen sehr viele, selbst Gothicfans, die Ansicht, dass es von GSt. und PCG zu hoch bewertet worden ist.


----------



## Joker131 (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, diese traurige Nachricht von der Auslieferung habe ich auch erhalten. Habe mich schon tierisch gefreut das es jetzt endlich los geht und nun....

Aber dafür bekommt man einen 5€ Gutschein. Zumindest war es so bei mir bei Amazon.

Na, dann warten wir halt noch eine Woche.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Aber gut, vielleicht bewerte ich ja auch zu streng...


 Deiner "Bewertung" fehlt jegliche Grundlage, da du dass Spiel nicht gespielt hast, wie kommst du also dazu, es bewerten zu wollen?

 Da kann ja jeder kommen und sagen, die Redaktion hätte zu hoch bewertet. 
 Das ist einfach keine Grundlage für eine vernünftige Diskussion - zocke doch bitte erstmal Dragon Age, dann können wir weiter sehen.


----------



## pravasi (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hab ne Frage.Ist die deutsche Version,egal wo ich sie kaufe,generell uncut? Oder gibt es Unterschiede?


----------



## stockduck (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe auch DA bestellt- mal schauen.

 Aber wo sind bloß die anspruchsvollen RPGs wie BG2 oder Morrowind hin?   

 Ich glaube, ich geh bald wieder Morrowind nochmals an. Da hat man sich wenigstens richtig gefreut, wenn man am A der Welt einen starken gegner umgemäht hat, dann nichts gefunden hat, per legistative mal in der höhle herumflog und dann im letzten winkel mal was gefunden hat. Da hab ich mich dann ECHT gefreut.

 Leider wird immer mehr auf Mainstream gesetzt.


----------



## tonidoc (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Meine Frage an EA:
Warum Ihr solche Ärsche seit, und es nicht fertig kriegen, auch für den PC Euren Termin einhalten könnt?
Lachhaft, was Ihr da bietet, für Konsole und XBox kam das Game pünktlich, nur für PC - Benutzer nicht. Was denkt Ihr, wie mancher sich auf das Game gefreut hat, und schon wieder warten muss? Also ich werde es mir nach diesem Desaster zu 95% nicht mehr zulegen.

Gruss toni


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



tonidoc schrieb:


> Meine Frage an EA:
> Warum Ihr solche Ärsche seit, und es nicht fertig kriegen, auch für den PC Euren Termin einhalten könnt?
> Lachhaft, was Ihr da bietet, für Konsole und XBox kam das Game pünktlich, nur für PC - Benutzer nicht. Was denkt Ihr, wie mancher sich auf das Game gefreut hat, und schon wieder warten muss? Also ich werde es mir nach diesem Desaster zu 95% nicht mehr zulegen.
> 
> Gruss toni


 1. Man kann sich auch gewählter Ausdrücken und nicht, als wenn du ein 14jähriges Hopper-Kind wärst.   
 2. Wieso Desaster? Es ist ein Fehler, der zwar vermeidbar gewesen wäre, aber nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht fällt. Sowas kann immer vorkommen, egal bei welchem Publisher/Entwickler. 

 Fazit: Dein Post ist sinnlos, unter aller Sau und einfach nur kindisch.


----------



## NeroOne (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> tonidoc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine Frage an EA:
> ...


   Vielleicht sollten die PC-Spieler langsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren das sie nicht mehr die erste Geige spielen wenn es um Games geht.


----------



## Boesor (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



tonidoc schrieb:


> Meine Frage an EA:
> Warum Ihr solche Ärsche seit, und es nicht fertig kriegen, auch für den PC Euren Termin einhalten könnt?
> Lachhaft, was Ihr da bietet, für Konsole und XBox kam das Game pünktlich, nur für PC - Benutzer nicht. Was denkt Ihr, wie mancher sich auf das Game gefreut hat, und schon wieder warten muss? Also ich werde es mir nach diesem Desaster zu 95% nicht mehr zulegen.
> 
> Gruss toni


 Ui, sind wir aber trotzig heute, wie?
 Naja, wenn du es dir wg der Verschiebung nicht mehr zulegen willst kannst du dich ja nicht sehr drauf gefreut haben.

 Wenigstens hast du nicht die Luft angehalten bis du deinen Willen bekommst.


----------



## SeelchenAT (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



tonidoc schrieb:


> Meine Frage an EA:
> bla bla bla Also ich werde es mir nach diesem Desaster zu 95% nicht mehr zulegen.
> 
> Gruss toni


   sniff, das wird ea wohl in den ruin treiben. jessass. wie traurig
 magst'n keks?

 in der ruhe liegt die kraft, mein kleiner vorschul schwänzer.
 in diesem sinne, wuuzaaaa


----------



## Morathi (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



tonidoc schrieb:


> Meine Frage an EA:
> Warum Ihr solche Ärsche seit, und es nicht fertig kriegen, auch für den PC Euren Termin einhalten könnt?
> Lachhaft, was Ihr da bietet, für Konsole und XBox kam das Game pünktlich, nur für PC - Benutzer nicht. Was denkt Ihr, wie mancher sich auf das Game gefreut hat, und schon wieder warten muss? Also ich werde es mir nach diesem Desaster zu 95% nicht mehr zulegen.
> 
> Gruss toni


 Ja ne? Die Schweine. Haben die doch tatsächlich extre ne Fehlpressung gemacht, um PC-Spieler zu schröpfen...


----------



## Abbadon (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Zum einen heimst es ja wirklich gute Bewertungen auf den verschiedenen Portalen ein, zum anderen aber kommt mir die ganze Landschaftsgestaltung total monoton rüber und genau der Aspekt gehört für mich doch schon zu einem wichtigen Kriterium bei einem PC-Rollenspiel. Vielleicht werd ich es mir kaufen, wenn es im Angebot ist, so ist mir der Kauf einfach zu unsicher.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (5. November 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber gut, vielleicht bewerte ich ja auch zu streng...
> ...


 Gut, der Satz war mißverständlich. Eine Bewertung habe ich noch nicht vorgenommen, höchstens eine "Blindprognose". Jeder Lesertest von mir setzt voraus, dass ich das Spiel durchgespielt habe. Natürlich muß ich DAO erst zocken. Aber die von PCG angesprochenen Kritikpunkte dürften schon von vornherein - da ich sie ja selbst erleben werde und weiß, dass ich diese selbst gering bewertet als kleine Mängel ansehe - eine 9x - Wertung ausschließen. Sei es wie es sei - die große Mehrheit wird wohl zumindest zu dem Schluss kommen, dass DAO ein mindestens gutes klassisches CRPG ist. Und wegen der geringen Anzahl an klassischen CRPG kommt niemand, der das Subgenre mag, an DAO vorbei.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Da heben wir sie wieder.
 Die "wertende Presse"

 Dragon Age: Origins im Test: So gut ist das neue Rollenspiel-*Meisterwerk *wirklich.


----------



## DrProof (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

das was einen bischen aufregen kann an der Pressung ist das die PC Version zur Gamescom schon spielerisch fertig war und nur noch die locationen und kleine patches abgearbeitet wurden und dann verkacken die bei der auslieferung der PC Version und nicht der Konsolenversion die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht fertig war


----------



## KainLaVey (5. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wisst ihr was mir das Spiel echt kaputt macht? Das der eigene Char n icht sprechen (audio) kann. The Witcher war so geil. Bei Mass Effects hat Bioware ja auch alles richtig gemacht. Aber nein, nur text zum anklicken und man bekommt das Gefühl die Gesprächspartner führen Monologe 

Echt schade... Früher war es zwar auch nicht so, aber heute finde ich das standard. Eine weibliche, eine männliche Stimme (wie bei mass effect) und das Spiel wäre einfach nur der Hammer. So leider für MICH nicht lange spielbar


----------



## PCG-SW (6. November 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Da heben wir sie wieder.
> Die "wertende Presse"
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins im Test: So gut ist das neue Rollenspiel-*Meisterwerk *wirklich.


 
 Aha, demnach liegt also die gesamte Presse daneben? 

 Cheat Code Central 11/04/09 Review  4.6 out of 5
 Gamestar 92%
 buffed print 93%
 IGN 11/03/09 Review  9 out of 10 
 GameDaily 11/03/09 Review  9 out of 10 
 GameSpy 11/03/09 Review  4.5 out of 5 
 Gameplanet 11/03/09 Review  9 out of 10 
 GameZone 11/03/09 Review  9.9 out of 10 
 VideoGamer 11/03/09 Review  8 out of 10 
 1UP 11/03/09 Review  A 
 Giant Bomb 11/03/09 Review  5 out of 5 
 Gametrailers 11/03/09 Review  9.1 out of 10 

 100Giant Bomb
 This is definitely not the game for those frightened of the idea of micromanaging a game to the point where a large portion of it will be spent in a pause screen. However, as the sort of guy that has lovingly played an Infinity Engine game at least once every year for the past decade, I can think of no higher praise for this throwback than to say that Dragon Age: Origins leaves me feeling fairly confident I won't need to dig out the classics for this ritual next year.
 Read Full Review > 1001UP
 The folks at BioWare have shown that they're always looking for ways to make their games better -- each of their RPGs builds upon the previous title. Dragon Age displays this refinement, and while the story may not be completely original, it's told in a way that enthralls and enchants the player. It's the best RPG of the year -- and maybe the best of the HD era.
 Read Full Review > 100GamePro
 A spectacular experience from beginning to end, and with an enormous amount of choices to make, cities to visit, dungeons to crawl, NPCs to interact with, treasure to find, quests to complete and crafts to master, I feel pretty confident in saying that Dragon Age: Origins is, without a doubt, one of the most enjoyable and immersive RPG experiences I've had since my Infinity Engine days.
 Read Full Review > 100Cynamite
 Truly epic singleplayer RPG with great tactical gameplay (PC version, that is) and compelling story.
 Read Full Review > 99GameZone
 But for the true RPG gamer, this game is of a level that has never been seen before. It is the new benchmark. The story is rich and engaging, the characters are memorable, and the journey is one that pulls you in, captivates you and compels you to move forward toward the conclusion.
 Read Full Review > 95GameSpot
 Incredible storytelling, great characters, and exciting battles are just a few of the things that make this fantasy role-playing game so extraordinary.
 Read Full Review > 95Meristation
 Bioware has managed to update and evolve the formula that made Baldur's Gate 2 a classic, creating an engaging, rich, and solidly fantastic universe that feels consistently coherent and credible. Dragon Age is a triumph that shows, among other things, how the core values of the traditional roleplaying genre are still valid, managing to include a complete and versatile combat system that welcomes new players and will challenge veterans, with difficult encounters where tactics are the key to victory. Overall, it's a really special RPG, which truly deserves to be called "epic".
 Read Full Review > 94PC Gamer UK
 This is the most enormously detailed game world I've experienced, its history stretching back thousands of years, its cultures vivid, beautiful and flawed, the battles enormous, the humour superb. Roleplaying games now have a great deal to live up to. [Dec 2009, p.74]
 Read Full Review > 93PC Zone UK
 Dragon Age: Origins is a brave and brutal return to form for PC fantasy roleplaying - bettering nearest rival The Witcher through both its combat and the innate lovability of so many of its characters...With Dragon Age: Origins BioWare have secured their position as masters of the RPG art. [Christmas 2009, p.68]
 93SpazioGames
 After almost 8 years, Bioware is back on the PC platform to deliver an impressive RPG. Old style party mechanics merged with next gen cinematics, an epic plot, deep and tactical combat, replayability and beautiful dialogue. Elder Scrolls fans could miss the free exploration, other could feel the lack of a deeper crafting, but Dragon Age finds its strength in delivering an immense and believable story driven experience. Newcomers to the genre could find it hard to learn the tactics, but patience and dedication will grant a fair share of gratification. An RPG for RPG true lovers, destined to be remembered.
 Read Full Review > 92Absolute Games
 You don’t need a thousand words to make you fall in love with Dragon Age: Origins. It has everything that is sought by the most jaded fans of the genre: at least 60 hours of adventuring, colorful, lively characters, flexible combat system, complex situations and quests, dialogues that are pleasant to read and even more pleasant to listen to… Dragon Age, like a good storyteller, captivates within minutes. It doesn’t rush the story, relishes in small details, goes into ornate lyrical digressions, and maintains the intrigue, keeping you at the edge of your seat.
 Read Full Review > 92IGN UK
 Bioware’s achievements in all this are incredible. It cannot be stressed enough at the depth of the universe they have conjured.
 Read Full Review > 92Cheat Code Central
 If you're a Western-style, fantasy RPG nut, or if you love a great tactical challenge, you simply can't go wrong with Dragon Age: Origins. BioWare has outdone itself once again - they've created an RPG masterpiece that I'll be playing till Mass Effect 2 drops.
 Read Full Review > 91GameTrailers
 Dragon Age: Origins is a monster RPG that spares no expense, and is very likely the beginning of something great. If you've been waiting for the next great PC RPG, then jump right in. Just make sure you have 60 or so hours to spend on the low end.
 Read Full Review > 913DJuegos
 Despite its lack of innovation Dragon Age: Origins is the best RPG in 2009, especially in PC, the best platform to enjoy it. Its great value and addictive gameplay are among its main highlights.
 Read Full Review > 90Vandal Online
 RPG lovers shouldn't let escape this title that offers a strong story and an impressive conversational mode.
 Read Full Review > 90Game Informer
 In addition to capturing the joy of battle, Dragon Age also provides an engrossing backdrop for the action. Even more than Mass Effect, the nation of Ferelden feels like a fully realized setting with its own history, conflicts, and power groups. This is one of the main reasons the game is so addicting; completing quests isn’t just about grinding experience and amassing loot – it actually feels like you have an impact on the world.
 Read Full Review > 90Everyeye.it
 Dragon Age: Origins, even without being perfect and even without stunning graphics, is a great game. A lot of quests and sub-quests, deep, well-balanced gameplay and a great interaction scheme, build up a valuable production. BioWare gave fans all that they needed: the spiritual sequel of Baldur's Gate.
 Read Full Review > 90GameDaily
 Occasionally sloppy visuals and dialogue can't derail a fantastic, involving role-playing experience. Baldur's Gate veterans should definitely apply.
 Read Full Review > 90Gamers.at
 Dragon Age is definitely a game that takes time - and you will like to take that time. BioWare created a dark and well polished fantasy world which offers many things to do for a roleplay-gamer.
 Read Full Review > 90LEVEL (Czech Republic)
 Forget about the traditional sweet and cute fantasy setting, this world is cruel and merciless. Origins maybe lack in graphics but everything else is amazing and flawless. Truly the new standard for a grown-up RPG game. [Nov 2009]
 90Games Radar (in-house)
 High fantasy role-playing at its finest. Its detailed world, memorable characters, meaningful choices, and engrossing combat system makes Dragon Age the sort of game you’ll want to replay from start to finish several times. RPG fans won’t be disappointed by this truly epic adventure.
 Read Full Review > 90IGN
 Incredibly deep and expansive, Dragon Age: Origins is one of those titles that can easily swallow up dozens of hours of play and keep you coming back for more.
 Read Full Review > 90Gameplanet
 Expert storytellers BioWare have made no effort to disguise the fact they consider Dragon Age: Origins to be the spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate, but the game also owes much to sister title Knights of the Old Republic. The graphics may be a little vanilla, but by and large: Masterful.
 Read Full Review > 90GameSpy
 After logging over a hundred hours on Dragon Age: Origins, I still want to continue playing. I want to unearth more of its secrets, to better know its characters, to see how the decisions I make can impact its world, and yes, to see more of its endings. I can't think of a better recommendation than that.
 Read Full Review > 80Eurogamer
 In its desperation to infuse this setting with "maturity" - be it of the sober, political kind, or the game's painfully clumsy gore and sex - BioWare has forgotten the key ingredient of any fantasy: the fantastical. Without it, you're still left with a competent, often compelling, impressively detailed and immense RPG, but it's one that casts no spell.


 Also bitte - ich selber habe genug Dinge im Test erwähnt, über die man diskutieren kann, ob sie gut oder schlecht geworden sind - unterm Strich bietet DA aber für mich dennoch Spielspaß pur, und nimmt für mich die Pole-Position ein, daher auch die 91%. Selbst die mega-kritische 4players-Seite attestiert 90%. Selten gab es so viel Einigkeit in der Presse - willst du behaupten, wir alle liegen komplett daneben???

 LG
 Stefan W.


----------



## SethWinterstein (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich sage ja, die Fachpresse bewertet teilweise (nicht alle) einfach viel zu hoch. Das Game ist atmosphärisch ja top, keine Frage und Kampf macht bisher auch spaß aber im ernst es gibt da auch noch ne Latte von negativdingen und die rechtfertigen 9X halt einfach nicht mehr. Bugs, Animationsfehler, merkwürdige Pausen, Polygonarmut, Texturmatscherei, fehlende Dinge, unsichtbare Wände, das sind halt Ärgernisse und das sind keine neuen Sachen das sind schlicht alte Probleme. Dragon Age macht seine Sache gut aber ein Meilenstein ist es nicht, weil es nicht durch etwas besonders neues hervorsicht wie TES Serie/Gothic mit Riesenwelt und Vollsprachausgabe, Mass Effect mit Hollywood Ambiente und erste Vertonung von wirklich allem oder die Black Isle Serie, die einfach den Grundstein für alles gelegt (bzw. die Sachen zur Perfektion brachte). 
Subjektiv darf man dem Spiel ja gern 96 Punkte geben aber Objektiv wird es einfach gezwungen, wie man es mit Lob überschüttet.


----------



## cosmo76 (6. November 2009)

*AW:*



KainLaVey schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mir das Spiel echt kaputt macht? Das der eigene Char n icht sprechen (audio) kann. The Witcher war so geil. Bei Mass Effects hat Bioware ja auch alles richtig gemacht. Aber nein, nur text zum anklicken und man bekommt das Gefühl die Gesprächspartner führen Monologe
> 
> Echt schade... Früher war es zwar auch nicht so, aber heute finde ich das standard. Eine weibliche, eine männliche Stimme (wie bei mass effect) und das Spiel wäre einfach nur der Hammer. So leider für MICH nicht lange spielbar


 Gerald und Shepard waren fertige, von den Entwicklern ausgedachte Charaktere. Dazu kann man eine passende Stimme liefern.
 Bei Dragon Age erschafft man selber einen Charakter, da wäre es ganz schön vermessen zu erwarten, dass Bioware alle möglichen Kombinationen vertont. Es sei denn, du kannst damit leben das sich ein Zwerg wie ein Hochadliger Elf anhört, oder ein junger Charakter, wie ein alter. Ob das dann so toll für die Atmosphäre ist, bezweifel ich mal. Dann lieber so wie es ist imho.


----------



## Morathi (6. November 2009)

*AW:*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, die Fachpresse bewertet teilweise (nicht alle) einfach viel zu hoch. Das Game ist atmosphärisch ja top, keine Frage und Kampf macht bisher auch spaß aber im ernst es gibt da auch noch ne Latte von negativdingen und die rechtfertigen 9X halt einfach nicht mehr. Bugs, Animationsfehler, merkwürdige Pausen, Polygonarmut, Texturmatscherei, fehlende Dinge, unsichtbare Wände, das sind halt Ärgernisse und das sind keine neuen Sachen das sind schlicht alte Probleme. Dragon Age macht seine Sache gut aber ein Meilenstein ist es nicht, weil es nicht durch etwas besonders neues hervorsicht wie TES Serie/Gothic mit Riesenwelt und Vollsprachausgabe, Mass Effect mit Hollywood Ambiente und erste Vertonung von wirklich allem oder die Black Isle Serie, die einfach den Grundstein für alles gelegt (bzw. die Sachen zur Perfektion brachte).
> Subjektiv darf man dem Spiel ja gern 96 Punkte geben aber Objektiv wird es einfach gezwungen, wie man es mit Lob überschüttet.


 Mass Effect gab zumindest hier, wenn ich mich nicht schwer irre, keine 9x Wertung...und was sicher keine 9x Werttung erlaubt sind für mich insbesondere Probleme, die den Spielablauf behindern. Matschtexturen sind mit absoluter Sicherheit kein Kriterium. Aber was red ich da schon wieder. Tests werden von Menschen geschrieben. die Menschen, die professionell Tests schreiben, sind sich hier voll und ganz einig und du bist hier am rummosern, obwohl du das Spiel nicht (oder kaum) gespielt hast.
 Ein großer Haufen User meckert hier 1. auf verdammt hohem Niveau, 2. ohne jegliche Grundlage und 3. auf rein subjektiver Ebene, macht also genau den Fehler, den sie den Testern vorwerfen.
 Zusammengefasst: Die Diskussion entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage und wird auf der Seite der Kritiker mit den Argumenten geführt, die sie kritisieren. Bravo!


----------



## cryer (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Hat der englische Import (zB. play.com) auch die deutsche Sprachfassung oder bekam GB sein eigenes Spiel?^^ Wäre super, wenn da jemand was Genaues dazu sagen könnte.
 Danke.


----------



## SIKORA1 (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe Dragon Age, gestern ein paar Stündchen gespielt und schliesse mich der Bewertung von 91 und den sonstigen Feststellungen im Test-Bericht erstmal vollkommen an.
 MIch persönlich stört noch, das obwohl ich 4 Schwierigkeistufen habe, es noch schwerer sein sollte, aber da ist im LAufe des Spiels auch bestimmt noch eine Steigerung drinne.
 Die teilweise matchigen Texturen werden bei weitem von der guten Atmopshäre(Geschichte) und dem Design, meines erachtens, weggemacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt übrigens auch schon einen ersten Patch: www.dragon-age-game.de/
 Da sollen kleinere Probleme gefixt worden und am Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas verändert worden sein.


----------



## SethWinterstein (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Zu den Stimmen und der Charaktererschaffung:
Charaktererschaffung gabs bei Mass Effect auch, was fehlte war halt Stimmen und Rassen, ansonsten hat man ihn ja auch erschaffen wie man wollte und sogar schon einen Ansatz von Hintergrund gegeben. Hätte man versucht soetwas wie bei Soul Calibur mit der Stimmenveränderung zu machen, dann hätte man denke ich das auch in Dragon Age vertonen können.

@Morathi
Was ich und auch andere fordern ist mehr Objektivität. Ist das Subjektiv? Ja ist es aber ist es wirklich falsch? Ich will nur das die Wertungsskala eine angemessene Bewertung gibt und das negative mit einbezieht und hier gibt es nun einmal eine ganze Masse an Mängeln, dafür muss ich ein Spiel nicht durchspielen und wenn die Zeitschriften alà Modern Warfare nur am hypen sind, dann ist das eben ein Problem der ganzen Industrie, wobei ich aber wie gesagt auch einige Bewertungen angemessen finde wie von IGN AU mit 8,4 von 10. 

Es sind nicht nur Matschtexturen, hier wurde schon eine elendlange Liste mittlerweile aufgezählt und die lässt sich fortsetzen, das einzige was aus Richtung derjenigen kommt, die meinen die Überwertungen verteidigen zu müssen ist "die sind sich einig, die können also nicht schief liegen" oder "grafik ist nicht alles und die Atmo macht alles weg". Entschuldige mal aber wenn ein Ork schon am Anfang eine 5 Polygon-Klippe runterfällt werd ich aus der Atmosphäre leider rausgerissen oder wenn es eine Naheinstellung vom Abschuß eines Pfeiles gibt und ein Spiel, was schon seit einem halben Jahr fertig ist, noch nichtmal eine Sehne zu bieten hat. Es sagt garkeiner das Spiel ist voll kacke und alle sind gehirnamputiert, das einzige was ich jedenfalls hier sage ist, das man einfach ehrlicher sein kann und auch Punkte abzieht, wenn es eben Probleme gibt.

Ich habe Jericho zu meinem persönlichen Spiel des Jahres 07 gemacht, Subjektiv kriegts glatt mal eben 91 Punkte aber ich habe trotzdem die Vernunft bei all den Fehlern Objektiv zusagen "Wert ists nur 80".


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. November 2009)

*AW:*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Zu den Stimmen und der Charaktererschaffung:
> Charaktererschaffung gabs bei Mass Effect auch, was fehlte war halt Stimmen und Rassen, ansonsten hat man ihn ja auch erschaffen wie man wollte und sogar schon einen Ansatz von Hintergrund gegeben. Hätte man versucht soetwas wie bei Soul Calibur mit der Stimmenveränderung zu machen, dann hätte man denke ich das auch in Dragon Age vertonen können.
> 
> @Morathi
> ...


 Ich stimme absolut zu. Mehr Objektivität ist immer möglich; die negativen Punkte müssen in die Bewertung aufgenommen werden, auch wenn der Tester sie persönlich kaum als solche empfindet. Natürlich ist die Grafik bei einem CRPG nicht das wichtigste, aber wenn sie Mängel aufweist, sollte dies zu einem geringen Teil auch in die Spielspaßbewertung einfließen. Alle diese Punkte kann auch derjenige bemängeln, der das Spiel nicht durchgespielt hat , denn sie sind ja offensichtlich.

 Damit will ich natürlich nicht sagen, dass DAO nict doch das beste CRPG des Jahres sein könnte. Manchmal genügt ja auch eine solide 8x - Wertung hierfür (so 2007 mit JE und TW).


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Noch eines: Sicher liegt die gesamte Spielepresse nicht völlig daneben. Aber ich will nur mal an GTA 4 erinnern, welches mit Durchschnittsbewertungen von ca. 98 % weltweit aufwarten konnte. Wie die Userreviews zeigen, waren die Spieler nicht nur wegen der Hardware- und Installationsprobleme weit weniger begeistert. Die Spielepresse ist im Fall GTA 4 dem Hype erlegen; hier scheint dies -wenn auch nicht ganz so krass - ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## toni-v (6. November 2009)

*AW: Spiel gut, Test gut aber Bewertung zu hoch*



Thyariol schrieb:


> toni-v schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [size=10pt; font-family: Arial][/size][size=10pt; font-family: Arial]Kurz gesagt:
> ...


 vorweg: musst nich gleich beleidigend werden, wenn dir ein comment nich passt.  

 1) comments sind immer "meiner meinung nach", auch deiner hier! den deutschlehrer kannste dir also selbst anheften (schon weil du so gern andere texte korrigierst).
 2) hab ich bg 1+2 inkl. addons x-fach durchgespielt und fands toll - bis auf die beschränkte welt u.a. eben. das ne offene welt mehr entwicklungsaufwand bedeutet, is doch klar
 3) hab ich ja geschrieben, dass mein comment auf den durch den test vermittelten kenntnissen beruht. also halt den ball mal flach von wg. erst posten, dann nachdenken.   

 @all,
 sry wg. dem "schreienden" (in ms-word geschriebenen) original-posting.


----------



## toni-v (6. November 2009)

*AW:*



cosmo76 schrieb:


> KainLaVey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wisst ihr was mir das Spiel echt kaputt macht? Das der eigene Char n icht sprechen (audio) kann. The Witcher war so geil. Bei Mass Effects hat Bioware ja auch alles richtig gemacht. Aber nein, nur text zum anklicken und man bekommt das Gefühl die Gesprächspartner führen Monologe
> ...


   das is unsinn:
 die auswahl von verschiedenen stimmen für den players char gibts schon fast so lange wie rpg selbst. wenn man (entwickler) will, kann man...


----------



## Abbadon (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich werd auf ne Demo warten, kauf nicht die Katze im Sack! Den Fehler hab ich schon mit GTA IV gemacht und bereue es zutiefst. Weiß jemand zufällig ob eine Demo geplant ist?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. November 2009)

*AW:*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ich will nur das die Wertungsskala eine angemessene Bewertung gibt und das negative mit einbezieht und hier gibt es nun einmal eine ganze Masse an Mängeln, dafür muss ich ein Spiel nicht durchspielen


 Diese Mängel hat der Tester nunmal anders gewichtet, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn du der Meinung bist, die Mängel müssten anders gewichtet werden, dann tue das doch bitte persönlich für dich und versuche nicht, anderen deine Meinung aufzuzwingen, denn komischerweise fallen bei anderen Tests zu Dragon Age diese Mängel ebenso wenig bzw. nicht ins Gewicht. So what?



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal aber wenn ein Ork schon am Anfang eine 5 Polygon-Klippe runterfällt werd ich aus der Atmosphäre leider rausgerissen oder wenn es eine Naheinstellung vom Abschuß eines Pfeiles gibt und ein Spiel, was schon seit einem halben Jahr fertig ist, noch nichtmal eine Sehne zu bieten hat.


 Absolute Bagatellen. Wenn es Plotstopper geben würde, Abstürze im Minutentakt oder andere Bugs solchen Kalibers, könnte ich deine, mit Verlaub, "Rumflennerei" ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nichtvorhandene Sehnen oder matschige Texturen sind einfach zu wenig.



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Noch eines: Sicher liegt die gesamte Spielepresse nicht völlig daneben.


 Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, das eher du daneben liegst, denn mehr als Dragon Age schlecht zu reden und wirklich jeden noch so kleinen Mangel als große Sache hinzustellen, kam von deiner Seite nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich "Dragon Age "pausiere, und mich voll und ganz auf die Umgebungsgrafik konzentriere, stelle ich fest, dass diese z.T. doch recht dürftig ausfällt.
 Die Figuren jedoch sind allesamt sehr gelungen. 
 Und eigentlich konzerntriere ich mich in erster Linie auf die Figuren, die Hintergrundgrafik rückt - nun, in den Hintergrund, und fällt eigentlich gar nicht groß ins Gewicht.

 Die Präsentation ist insgesamt sehr stimmig und sehr gut gelungen.

 Aber wenn man sich an graphischen Details stören möchte, nun, dann steht das natürlich jedem Einzelnen frei.

 Mich persönlich stört's nicht im Geringsten, da es für die tolle Geschichte überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, ob ein Felsen jetzt eine fotorealistische Textur besitzt, oder eben nicht...


----------



## Adrianm (7. November 2009)

*AW:*

ich bin sogar froh über die nicht ganz so edle grafik, da so auch mein rechner noch mithalten kann   
  und bislang (zwei stunden erst, also in keinster Weise fundiert) finde ich es echt toll. der einstieg bei den zwergen fand ich doch recht nett, mit ... ach, ihr wisst schon (nicht spoilern will). so muss ein tutorial aussehen!

  eine frage aber:
  so weit ich weiß (?) gibt es für die "Affären" nur menschl. und elfische weibl. Charaktere. heißt das nun, dass mein kleiner zwerg dieses feature nicht hat?
  oder anders gefragt: angenommen,mein menschlicher und mein zwergischer adlige krieger würden sich einer der damen gegenüber exakt gleich verhalten, würde dann nur der mensch da "was knisterndes erleben"?


  gruß 

 ps: kritik gibts bisher auch: tote gegner lassen sich teils erst 30 sekunden nach ihren tod plündern. bringt keinen spaß nach jedem kampf erstmal so lange zu warten und zu gucken, ob der werte gegner vielleicht noch beute hat


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. November 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Noch eines: Sicher liegt die gesamte Spielepresse nicht völlig daneben.
> ...


 Argumentieren ist nicht deine Stärke, oder ?  

 Ich habe DAO keinesfalls schlecht geredet - es ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Spiel. Vielmehr sind die Stärken von DAO ziemlich deutlich und stark vorhanden. In fast jedem Post habe ich auch dies betont. Meine Kritik berührt nur einen Randaspekt, nämlich den, ob DAO eine 90+ - Wertung hergeben kann. Nach wie vor bezweifle ich das- und nur das. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist DAO sogar das beste CRPG des Jahres.


----------



## shimmyrot (7. November 2009)

*AW:*



Adrianm schrieb:


> eine frage aber:
> so weit ich weiß (?) gibt es für die "Affären" nur menschl. und elfische weibl. Charaktere. heißt das nun, dass mein kleiner zwerg dieses feature nicht hat?
> oder anders gefragt: angenommen,mein menschlicher und mein zwergischer adlige krieger würden sich einer der damen gegenüber exakt gleich verhalten, würde dann nur der mensch da "was knisterndes erleben"?


Im Gametrailers Test ist ein halb nackter Zwerg und wohl auch eine Liebesszene zu sehen.


----------



## redcrush (8. November 2009)

*AW:*

mal ne frage zur der defekten pressung,die da irgendwie i d handel gelang...wie erkenne ich denn so eine defekte cd?läuft das spiel dann gleich von anfang an nicht oder tritt der fehler erst später auf...mir gehts nur darum,ob ich erst das halbe spiel zocken muss ,nur um zu erkennen,dasss ich eben diese defekte pressung erwischt habe...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. November 2009)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Ich habe DAO keinesfalls schlecht geredet - es ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Spiel.


 Jo, du hängst dich ja nur an Kleinigkeiten auf, wie zum Beispiel die nichtvorhandene Sehne und die schlechte Umgebungs-Grafik. 

 Das ist natürlich kein schlecht reden, sondern Meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

 Verzeih diesen Fauxpas.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. November 2009)

*AW:*



redcrush schrieb:


> mal ne frage zur der defekten pressung,die da irgendwie i d handel gelang...wie erkenne ich denn so eine defekte cd?läuft das spiel dann gleich von anfang an nicht oder tritt der fehler erst später auf...mir gehts nur darum,ob ich erst das halbe spiel zocken muss ,nur um zu erkennen,dasss ich eben diese defekte pressung erwischt habe...


 Guckst Du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redcrush (8. November 2009)

*AW:*

aha...danke dir...dann hab ich wohl die richtige version     ...


----------



## Oli22 (8. November 2009)

*AW:*

also ich find das spiel echt super und ich meine es gäbe nur 2 kritikpunkte:

 Zu kleine welten = zu viel ladezeiten
 Und warum verdammt spricht der eigene char nich selber?! Das is echt was was ich vermisse in allen games


----------



## Abbadon (8. November 2009)

*AW:*



Oli22 schrieb:


> also ich find das spiel echt super und ich meine es gäbe nur 2 kritikpunkte:
> 
> Zu kleine welten = zu viel ladezeiten
> Und warum verdammt spricht der eigene char nich selber?! Das is echt was was ich vermisse in allen games


 Vier, um genau zu sein. Wie schon von mir genannt die verwaschenen Texturen und dann das nicht bestraffen von Einbrüchen (Insbesondere ärgerlich wenn man einen Dieb zocken möchte). Man kann ganz nach Lust alle Gemächer der Stadt (selbst der Adligen) ausräumen und wird noch nicht mal dafür bestraft. Das ärgert mich doch am meisten, da ich einen Charakter in diese Richtung spielen wollte. Sollte Bioware das ausmerzen, werd ich mir das Spiel irgendwann mal zulegen.


----------



## Oli22 (8. November 2009)

*AW:*



Abbadon schrieb:


> Oli22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ich find das spiel echt super und ich meine es gäbe nur 2 kritikpunkte:
> ...


   wenn dich keiner sieht weiss doch niemand wers war oder ^^
 btw die texturen das is wirklich teilweise schlimm aber die atmosphäre ingam macht das wett


----------



## Abbadon (8. November 2009)

*AW:*

@Oli22

 Ja, aber wenn zwei Wachen grad neben der Truhe stehen, dann willst du mir doch nicht erzählen, das die nix sehen. Genau wenn du Leute bestiehlst, drehen diese sich nur kurz um, aber machen sonst nichts. Warum hat man dann nen Skill extra fürs stehlen, wenn dich sowieso niemand sieht. Das mit den unscharfen Texturen ist vertretbar und es werden sicherlich auch Texture-Mods in Zukunft erscheinen, diese aufwerten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



Abbadon schrieb:


> Man kann ganz nach Lust alle Gemächer der Stadt (selbst der Adligen) ausräumen und wird noch nicht mal dafür bestraft.


 Naja, mich hat es schon genervt, als ich das damalige Baldur's Gate zockte und alle paar Meter ein Ritter der Flammenden Faust mich beim Ausräumen eines Hauses erwischte. Das war ne Quick-Load-Orgie. 
 Also warum nicht ein Feature weglassen, was eh überflüssig ist und zusätzlich Nerven durch wiederholtes Laden eines Spielstandes kostete?

 Andersherum sollte es zumindest "vermerkt" werden oder es sollten bestimmte NPCs darauf reagieren, dass du als Dieb bekannt bist. Hehlerware sollte man nicht so leicht an den Mann bringen können etc.


----------



## VigarLunaris (9. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ales in allem in Dragon Age sehr gelungen. Es ist Baldurs Gate 3D. 

 Was stört - richtig stört - sind die folgenden Punkte:

 1) Man MUSS einen Kistenknacker dabei haben. Das ging schon soweit das ich den Mage gecheated habe und den höchsten Rang im Schlösserknacken zu haben. Grund : Dungeon gute 50% der Kisten sind verschlossen, ohne Schurken/Ranger in der Party geht da nix. Einfach nur nervig! Hätte man mit Item z. B. Dietrichen lösen können

 2) Blut über Blut. Ist ja ganz fein wenn der Krieger mal wieder einen Kopf abtrennt, auch Schön das danach alle Blutübergossen zum Dialog andackeln, aber ne Option zum Abschalten wäre nice to have

 3) Dialoge : Können recht langatmig sein, auch wenn die Stimmen hervorragend sind kommt Mimik nich an Mass Efffect heran, viele Texte sind so dermaßen einfach gestrickt das man von vornherein schon merkt das etwas im argen liegt. Daher nicht wirklich gelungen elminiert die Spannung

 4) Kämpfe : Dungeons inbesonde können ganz schön aus dem Ruder laufen. Es wurde an vielerorten gesagt das ein balancing existieren würde, nunja wartet mal auf die Wälder der Elfen und dann viel Spass im Dungeon, wir reden dann nochmal darüber *schmunzelt*

 5) Gegenstände und deren Verwendbarkeit, viele Gegenstände werden über Faktoren wie Klasse oder über Strength / Dex bestimmt. Das kann inbesondere bei Magiern / Schurken zu Problemen führen Da man dort dann nicht entsprechend in die nötigen Werte investieren kann. 

 6) Party KI / Im normalen Kampf brauchbar in Bosskämpfen Handsteuerrung angesagt und zwar einiges an Handsteuerung nicht gerade sehr unterhaltsam, sondern vielmehr Arbeit

 7) Nebenqueste werde in den schlauchartigen Leveln sozusagen vor die Füsse geworfen, man kann es kaum verfehlen. Desweiteren rennt man überall gegen unsichtbare Wände. Ein geschlossenes Leveldesign hätte hier viel mehr gebracht. 

 Türen : Überall sind Türen nur das betreten ist nicht möglich. Häuser stehen da und der Schurke will nicht herein - ja ne ist klar?   Ergo sind die Level auf die vorgefertigen Dungeons und Gebiete beschränkt mal ausserhalb der Route was zu sehen ist nicht drinne.

 9) Skillbäume : Sie sind offen jedoch wiederrum über 1) Klasse 2) Spezialisierung und 3) Werte geblockt. Möchte man z. B. Überzeugende Sprache (k.a. wie es im deutschen heißt) Skillen muss Cunning entsprechend hochgeskillt werden. Möchte man z. B. Combate Tactics hochbauen muss Strength + Dex usw. entsprechend hochgejagt werden.

 10) Crafting : Die Rezepte sind einfach über die Händler zugängig. Fallen können ein nettes additive im Kampf sein und wenn man es als Schurke macht und ein Minenfeld legt kann man entspannt 10-20 Angreifer sofort töten ( kein Witz ) jedoch ist das Crafting sehr einfach gestaltet und die Rohstoffe dazu verstopfen alsbald das Inventar. Eine Kiste im Lager wäre da ne gute Idee gewesen. In meiner Sammel Edt. ist diese enthalten im Standardpacket jedoch nicht.

 11) Die Partymitglieder - mehr last und frust - als Hilfe und entspannung. Die vielgesagt Party-KI mangelt in Biowares Dragon Age sehr. Zauberer verfügen über Heilerskills wenden diese aber Konsequent NICHT an. Man muss dann langwierig den Custom Tactic konfiguieren um die Charaktere entsprechend zum heilen zu animieren.

 12) Fallen : Wie habe ich es am Wochenende so oft gehabt : See there it's a Trap ... click / clack / + 50xp + Trap disarmed : Party stampft ein - löst die eben entschräfte Falle aus -emm ja? Danke auch für die 50 xp -> load

 13) Klauen und nochmals klauen. Die NPC reagieren null, garnicht auf die Aktionen des Chars. Diebstahl misslingt = Egal / Truhe vor der Wache aufmachen = Egal.

 14) Neubefüllung der Gebiete : Man geht aus der zweiten Ortschaft heraus nach Ostragar und marschiert ins Lager, man geht zurück und findet in dem vielleicht 100x100m umfassenden Grün vor der Ortschaft mal eben ein paar Wölfe, also sinnloser Kampf, der man sich hätte getrost sparen können. Begungen auf den Wegen zwischen den Ortschaft sind selten.

 15) Musik : Der Soundtrack ist sehr gelungen ABER ... das Kampfgedusel kann einem nach einer gewissen Zeit doch sehr gegen den Strich gehen. Da wäre ein wenig abwechselung gut gewesen. Aber kleinigkeit

 16) Gespräche in der Party sollten wohl unterhaltsam sein, diese werden an fixen Stellen getriggert. D. h. man hat Allistair und Morrigan in der Party und genau im zweiten Ort kommt nach der Brücke das Gespräch mit "Du hattest wohl nie einen Freund oder?" ... mal mit verschiedenen Konstellationen ausprobiert, immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle ausgelöst. Ergo wenig Unterhaltungen nebenbei. Die Gespräche mit den Partymitgliedern fürhen auch immer nur zu wenig erkenntnissen über diese.

 17) Levelcap bei 25 // Das wird dann bestimmt gegen Aufpreis höher werden.

*1 Bezahldownloads : Bereits nach der Installation den basisspiels erhält man eine ZWANGSAKTIVIERUNG!

 Auch wenn es im Bericht anders verlautbart, muss man den Key + Seriennummer nutzen um ein Account zu aktivieren. Ich habe nun schon so ein Account wegen Mass Effect, dennoch wird es nun an ein EA Account gekoppelt mit Points gutgeschrieben ( Sammeledt. ) und man kann die ersten zwei Erweiterungen laden. Da diese andere Erweitungen später gegen 14,99 Euro da sein werden und es insg. um die 20 geben soll kann man sich den Endpreis dann ausmalen.

 Wer nun fragt woher die 14,99 Euro kommen. Einfach mal ohne Sammeledt. Key schauen gehen *


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> 5) Gegenstände und deren Verwendbarkeit, viele Gegenstände werden über Faktoren wie Klasse oder über Strength / Dex bestimmt. Das kann inbesondere bei Magiern / Schurken zu Problemen führen Da man dort dann nicht entsprechend in die nötigen Werte investieren kann.


 Sag jetzt nicht, dass ein Magier keinen Zweihänder heben kann. 



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> 6) Party KI / Im normalen Kampf brauchbar in Bosskämpfen Handsteuerrung angesagt und zwar einiges an Handsteuerung nicht gerade sehr unterhaltsam, sondern vielmehr Arbeit


 *Hände reib*


----------



## anjuna80 (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Ales in allem in Dragon Age sehr gelungen. Es ist Baldurs Gate 3D.
> Was stört - richtig stört - sind die folgenden Punkte:


 Ganz schön viele negative Punkte für ein Baldurs Gate 3D


----------



## VigarLunaris (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> VigarLunaris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ales in allem in Dragon Age sehr gelungen. Es ist Baldurs Gate 3D.
> ...


 



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> VigarLunaris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 5) Gegenstände und deren Verwendbarkeit, viele Gegenstände werden über Faktoren wie Klasse oder über Strength / Dex bestimmt. Das kann inbesondere bei Magiern / Schurken zu Problemen führen Da man dort dann nicht entsprechend in die nötigen Werte investieren kann.
> ...


 Zu den negativ Punkten, wie gesagt sind da und eines wird ja schon durch Patch 1.01 behoben /(/ Balancing

 Zu Dem Magier keinen Zweihänder heben kann : Darf er / Genug Str. vorausgesetzt. Doch simple Gegenfrage : Magier starten mit 10 oder 12 Str. Der Lederhelm ( Mage + Rouge Only zu tragen ) und + 4 auf Magie mit 25 Str? ... Emm Ja .... dann kann auch auch das Großschwert / Axt heben.

 Vielleicht erstmal Spielen dann den Punkt anschreiben. Ich für meinen Teil habe von Do-SO einmal komplett durch gemacht und die Stunden runtergrissen.

 Dann fällt eben sowas auf und stösst eben auf. Leider fallen eben besagte Punkte NICHT erst in Gebiet von Dalish Wood oder Co. auf, sondern erst jenseit von Redcliff und Co. 

 Was *Hände reib* bei Kämpfen angeht, reden wir auch nochmal drüber, wenn du im Dalish Wood im Elf-Dungeon angekommen bist, die Sylvian Woods deine Party ständig durch die Gegend geschleudert haben und dann als Lower Level Ebene die Party den Mitgang mit dem Führungscharakter verweigert. Respektiv du eine Kiste knackts, 5 Skellette erscheinen und deine Party einen Gang weiter verhaart und gar nix tut, weder in den Kampf eingreift noch sonstiges passiert


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe DAO keinesfalls schlecht geredet - es ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Spiel.
> ...


 Die nichtvorhandene Sehne und andere Grafikelemente hat ein anderer kritisiert - solcher Kleinkram interessiert zumindest mich nicht. Natürlich spielt die Grafik in CRPG nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mittlerweile gibt es andere, die wirkliche Mängel (und nicht solche unbedeutende Kleinigkeiten) gefunden haben - aber nicht gesucht ! Im Laufe des Spiels fallen einem wohl einige Mängel auf.


----------



## redcrush (9. November 2009)

*AW:*

so..hab nen problem...spiel ist installiert und gepatcht...wenn ich nun im startbildschirm auf spielen klicke passiert....nix...es startet nicht...weis jmd warum? (cd is im laufwerk,habs auch mit beiden versucht)...ich pinsel das jezt mal hier rein,da ich mir ne erhöhte leserzahl erhoffe...man ich hänge hier nun schon seid ner std an der sch*** installation...das kann doch nich war sein...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Zu Dem Magier keinen Zweihänder heben kann : Darf er / Genug Str. vorausgesetzt. Doch simple Gegenfrage : Magier starten mit 10 oder 12 Str. Der Lederhelm ( Mage + Rouge Only zu tragen ) und + 4 auf Magie mit 25 Str? ... Emm Ja .... dann kann auch auch das Großschwert / Axt heben.


 Ich habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer, was du da schreibst. 
 Könntest du das so formulieren, dass ich das verstehe?  



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstmal Spielen dann den Punkt anschreiben. Ich für meinen Teil habe von Do-SO einmal komplett durch gemacht und die Stunden runtergrissen.


Ich freue mich halt auf fordernde Bosskämpfe, dazu muss ich Dragon Age nicht gespielt haben.  

 Klingt ja nach ner Menge Spielspass, wenn man Stunden runterreissen muss. 
 Oder wolltest du nur der erste sein, der Dragon Age in Rekordzeit "geniesst"?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es andere, die wirkliche Mängel (und nicht solche unbedeutende Kleinigkeiten) gefunden haben - aber nicht gesucht ! Im Laufe des Spiels fallen einem wohl einige Mängel auf.


 Na dann zähl' doch mal die gravierenden  Mängel auf, die *du* gefunden hast, ich bin gespannt.  

 Möglicherweise nehme ich dann von einem Kauf vorerst Abstand, wenn sie so gravierend sind.


----------



## redcrush (9. November 2009)

*AW:*



redcrush schrieb:


> so..hab nen problem...spiel ist installiert und gepatcht...wenn ich nun im startbildschirm auf spielen klicke passiert....nix...es startet nicht...weis jmd warum? (cd is im laufwerk,habs auch mit beiden versucht)...ich pinsel das jezt mal hier rein,da ich mir ne erhöhte leserzahl erhoffe...man ich hänge hier nun schon seid ner std an der sch*** installation...das kann doch nich war sein...


 Lösung : www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures/Dragon-Age-Startprobleme-8316771.html


----------



## infernoofdeath (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

bin etwas enttäuscht von dem spiel. grafisch ist es meiner meinung nach ziemlich veraltet (umgebungsgrafik vor allem) und das gameplay sowie das balancing zwischen charactern sehr schlecht


----------



## Ricco2001 (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Ales in allem in Dragon Age sehr gelungen. Es ist Baldurs Gate 3D.
> 
> Was stört - richtig stört - sind die folgenden Punkte:
> 
> [TEXT]


 Einige deiner Kritikpunkte kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Das Inventar ist definitiv zu klein und eine Kiste in meinem Lager scheine ich nicht zu haben, was dazu führt dass ich ständig mit 79/80 Gegenständen unterwegs bin. Vielleicht muss ich aber auch einfach noch ein paar Goldmünzen in Rucksäcke investieren und ein paar Salben verkaufen, aber die kann ich sicher noch gebrauchen..irgendwann..

 Diebstahl benutze ich nicht. Inventar is ja eh immer überfüllt. Von daher stört mich diese Ungereimtheit eher wenig. 
 Beim Blut muss ich sagen, das hat mich zu Anfang des Spiels sehr gestört, nach dem Kampf mit den Ratten stand ich wie nach einer "Blade-Disco" vor meinem Bruder um mich zu verabschieden. Ich merke aber mit leichter Beunruhigung, dass es mich jetzt nach ca. 35 Spielstunden kaum noch stört.

 Zum Thema Balancing: Zu Anfang fand ich die Kämpfe recht anspruchsvoll, ich bin nach dem Plot (Krieger) zuerst zu Arl Eamon ins Schloss aufgebrochen und hatte mit einer Gruppe bestehend aus: Mir (Krieger, Fernkampf), Alistair (Tank), Leliana (Schurke) und Morrigan (Magier) im Schloss teils arge Probleme. Bin danach zur Bonusquest mit dem Golem (Shale) aufgebrochen, habe diesen für Alistair in die Gruppe geholt  und habe seit diesem Punkt vielleicht eine handvoll Wundverbände benötigt um mich durch 10 Nebenmissionen, den Magierturm und den Braecilienwald zu kämpfen. Ich spiele jetzt wieder mit Alistair. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Shale ist viel zu stark (auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad!)
 Die Party-KI finde ich sehr nützlich und eigentlich befolgen die Mitstreiter auch ihre Vorgaben gut, manchmal nervts, weil sie zu schnell das Waffenset wechseln oder den falschen Gegner aufs Korn nehmen, zum Beispiel den stärksten Gegner zuerst. Aber im Großen und Ganzen teile ich hier deine Kritik nicht, auch weil ich finde, dass die KI Einstellungen sehr einfach zu konfigurieren und transparent sind.
 Auch mit dem Fallenentschärfen (du dachtest an die Ruinen im Braecillienwald, oder?) habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

 Zu den Mitstreitern: Mir gefällt die Interaktion zwischen den Partymitgliedern gut. Ich finde es vor allem gelungen, wenn sie sich (oder ihre Vorgeschichte) bei einem Dialog mit einem NPC mit einbringen, wie z.B. bei Alistair auf dem Schloss von Arl Eamon. Trägt sehr zur Atmossphäre bei. 

 Alles in Allem fällt mein Fazit zu Dragon Age sehr positiv aus. Ich finde die Grafik vor allem bei den Charaktermodellen sehr hübsch, die Zauber und Lichteffekte stimmig und wenn nach einsetzen einer Feuerrune ein kleiner Feuerball mein Schwert umspielt bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. 
 Die Story motiviert zum weiterspielen und die Nebenquests sind meist stimmig, Sammelquests (Tränke für Magiere, Pilze etc.) erledigen sich quasi nebenher, so dass sie nicht in stumpfes Farmen ausarten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



Ricco2001 schrieb:


> Das Inventar ist definitiv zu klein und eine Kiste in meinem Lager scheine ich nicht zu haben, was dazu führt dass ich ständig mit 79/80 Gegenständen unterwegs bin.


 Da gibt es ne Lösung:

 http://social.bioware.com/project/463/

 Wenn du dieses "Addon" installierst, hast du eine solche Kiste. 
 Frag mich nicht, wieviel Gegenstände dort reinpassen ^^.


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



Ricco2001 schrieb:


> VigarLunaris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ales in allem in Dragon Age sehr gelungen. Es ist Baldurs Gate 3D.
> ...


 Hey 

 Ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu, da ich DA sehr gewissenhaft spiele, alles abklappere und gerade bei 50% bin, nach ca. 55 Stunden.

 Mich haben auch einige Dinge gestört, z.B. die geringen Taktikplätze, die nicht vorhandene Truhe oder die teilweise sinnlosen Fähigkeiten meiner Begleiter.

 1. Bioware hat ein inoffizielles Addon bereitgestellt, dass dir eine Truhe im Lager verschafft.

 2. Ich habe nach 20 Spielstunden gehandelt :

 - Addon für Respecc-Trank herunterladen
 - Addon für 25 Taktikplätze heruntergeladen
 - Schwierigkeit auf Albtraum gestellt

 Ich kann meine Party jetzt formen wie ich will (was in einem taktischen Gruppenrollenspiel für mich persönlich sehr wichtig ist), kann eine eigene, effizientere  KI programmieren - das sorgt für viel mehr Spielspass, da man bei Wipes hier super optimieren kann. Die taktische Komponente wächst nochmal spürbar an damit!
 Ich nutze Morrigan als Heilerin / Supporterin, spiele selbst einen Magier, habe den Zwerg zum Tank gemacht und Leliana spielt mit 2 Dolchen.
 Nebenbei nutze ich den Dexterity-Fix, der zwar den eigenen Schurken von vielen Fehlern befreit, aber im Gegenzug auch JEDEN gegnerischen Bogenschützen / Schurken um ein vielfaches gefährlicher macht.
 Jeder, der DA spielt weiss, dass ungebuffte 20 Bogenschützen auf normal / schwer schon gefährlich sind... jetzt stellt euch das ganze mit 50% mehr Schaden / Trefferquote und auf Albtraum vor 

 Das Spiel selbst verzeiht so viel weniger Fehler, aber man hat mehr Möglichkeiten sich taktisch zu entfalten - Ich kann das jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab DA jetzt einige Zeit ( ~7h lt. Statistik ) gespielt & hab mittlerweile Level 9 erreicht und meine Meinung zum Spiel ist:

Es ist ein gutes Spiel mit einer interessanten Geschichte, aber es ist weit davon entfernt ein 9x+ Titel zu sein. Dafür stören mich die ganzen kleinen Schönheitsfehler die man erst mit der Zeit nach und nach erkennt.

Da wären z.B. mangelnde Statistiken im Spiel ( Dmg. taken / given etc.pp. ) oder auch fehlende Anzeigen. Set XYZ gewährt mir ein Boni. Super. Nur: welchen Boni? In welcher Höhe? 

Wird jetzt tatsächlich von mir verlangt meine Sets auszuziehen, Werte notieren, Set anziehen, Werte notieren und dann die Werte vergleichen?

Ansonsten stört mich auch ein wenig das Gruppenmanagement. Warum kann ich, als Beispiel, nur ein Spell / Aktion 'queuen' und nicht drei, vier oder mehr? Sowas ging mMn bereits in NWN1 schon.

Nächster 'Aufreger' sind mMn die Items. Die richtig guten ( und früh verfügbaren ) Items sind ausschließlich dem DLC vorbehalten. Dort findet man, z.B. Wardens Keep, bereits mit Level 7 / 8 eine sehr gute Stahlrüstung und Magierstab ... im normalen Geplänkel hab ich solche Items noch nicht gesehen.

Was wiederum der nächste Punkt wäre: Items & Stats. Gibt es irgendwo ein ausgesprochenes Schurkenset? 

Fragen über Fragen ... DA macht einiges richtig und es macht Spass, aber die kleinen aber vielen Design & Bedienungsmängel trüben dann doch stark mein Spass an dem Spiel.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich hab DA jetzt einige Zeit ( ~7h lt. Statistik ) gespielt & hab mittlerweile Level 9 erreicht und meine Meinung zum Spiel ist:
> 
> Es ist ein gutes Spiel mit einer interessanten Geschichte, aber es ist weit davon entfernt ein 9x+ Titel zu sein. Dafür stören mich die ganzen kleinen Schönheitsfehler die man erst mit der Zeit nach und nach erkennt.
> 
> Da wären z.B. mangelnde Statistiken im Spiel ( Dmg. taken / given etc.pp. ) oder auch fehlende Anzeigen. Set XYZ gewährt mir ein Boni. Super. Nur: welchen Boni? In welcher Höhe?


 
  Die Boni bekommst Du genannt, wenn Du im Inventar ein Rüstungsteil des Sets genauer ansiehst. Werte werden leider nicht angezeigt.

  Über mangelnde Statistiken kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren. Hast schon einmal im Charakterfenster (C) auf "Heldenhafte Erfolge" geklickt?
  Dort bekommst Du nämlich alle möglichen Statistiken, inklusive Schaden...  





> Ansonsten stört mich auch ein wenig das Gruppenmanagement. Warum kann ich, als Beispiel, nur ein Spell / Aktion 'queuen' und nicht drei, vier oder mehr? Sowas ging mMn bereits in NWN1 schon.


 
  Der Makroeditor ist ziemlich mächtig. Allerdings dauert es eine Weile, bis man den so "programmieren" kann, dass er genau das tut, was man will.
  Zum Ende hatte ich ihn jedoch soweit, dass Leliana z.B. selbstständig von Fern- auf Nahkampf und zurück gewechselt hat, Wynne entsprechend, inklusive Kombos, gezaubert hat, usw.
  Das geht schon jede Menge, allerdings erfordert es einiges an Tüftelei.



> Nächster 'Aufreger' sind mMn die Items. Die richtig guten ( und früh verfügbaren ) Items sind ausschließlich dem DLC vorbehalten. Dort findet man, z.B. Wardens Keep, bereits mit Level 7 / 8 eine sehr gute Stahlrüstung und Magierstab ... im normalen Geplänkel hab ich solche Items noch nicht gesehen.


 
  Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Die besten Objekte im Spiel gibt's nur durch DLC...




> Gibt es irgendwo ein ausgesprochenes Schurkenset?


 
  Die Frage kann ich nur z. T. beantworten. Man kann sich später eine sehr gute Lederrüstung anfertigen lassen. Außerdem habe ich diverse einzigartige LederHandschuhe bzw. Stiefel im Spiel entdeckt, die einige Schurkentalente verbessert haben. Allerdings habe ich nie das komplette Set, so denn eins existiert, gefunden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nächster 'Aufreger' sind mMn die Items. Die richtig guten ( und früh verfügbaren ) Items sind ausschließlich dem DLC vorbehalten. Dort findet man, z.B. Wardens Keep, bereits mit Level 7 / 8 eine sehr gute Stahlrüstung und Magierstab ... im normalen Geplänkel hab ich solche Items noch nicht gesehen.


 Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich meine, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad derart hoch, dass du es ohne die DLC-Items nicht schaffst? :o



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was wiederum der nächste Punkt wäre: Items & Stats. Gibt es irgendwo ein ausgesprochenes Schurkenset?


 Ich laufe auch schon seit Ewigkeiten mit ein und derselben Lederrüstung rum.  
 Diebe finden wirklich zu wenig Rüstungen ...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Bedienungsmängel


 Das einzige was nervte war das Taktikfeld-Feintuning, da die meisten Funktionen einfach nicht selbsterklärend sind und du viel rumprobieren musst, was denn wirklich sinnvolle Einstellungen sind.
 Ansonsten KI aus und selbst Hand anlegen, zumindest bei Bossfights.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2009)

*AW:*

Erstmal danke dir Bremse, dass mit der Statistik unter "Erfolge" kannte ich nicht, hat mir aber grad ein Kollege erzählt. Ich dachte dahinter verbirgt sich das normale "Archievement"-System, nicht unbedingt u.a. die Statistik. 



			
				nikiburstr8x am 19.11.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich meine, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad derart hoch, dass du es ohne die DLC-Items nicht schaffst? :o


Darum gehts doch garnicht?  :-o 

Das Spiel ist mir, im Augenblick, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht ... ich spiele auf Normal. Der einzige Punkt, wo ich gestern kurz knabbern musste, war die Verteidigung von Redcliffe. Die fand ich unverhältnismäßig schwierig im Vergleich zu den Geplänkeln davor und danach.

Aber trotzdem: wenn ich ein RPG Spiele, möchte ich ab & zu als Belohnung für meine Taten gute Items bekommen, das war z.B. auch ein Grund, warum ich damals gerne WoW gespielt hab. Man freut sich einfach wie ein kleines Kind, wenn man Items mit + Eigenschaften bekommt und seinen Char langsam, aber sicher, aufpäppelt.

Was ich wiederum nicht verstehe bzw. gut finde, warum man gute Items im DLC 'hinterher geschmissen bekommt', wie bereits erwähnt Wardens Keep & eine wirklich gute Plattenrüstung im Levelbereich 7-8.



> Ansonsten KI aus und selbst Hand anlegen, zumindest bei Bossfights.


Ein Spiel soll mir Spass machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten, d.h. ich erwarte eine normale KI und das diese einigermaßen sinnvoll spielt. 

Nach etwas Hand anlegen im Taktik Menü gings gestern z.B., bei der Verteidigung von Redcliffe, einigermaßen gut. Aber ich spiel das Spiel nicht aus taktischen Gründen, sondern um eine 'gute' Geschichte zu erleben.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem: wenn ich ein RPG Spiele, möchte ich ab & zu als Belohnung für meine Taten gute Items bekommen, das war z.B. auch ein Grund, warum ich damals gerne WoW gespielt hab. Man freut sich einfach wie ein kleines Kind, wenn man Items mit + Eigenschaften bekommt und seinen Char langsam, aber sicher, aufpäppelt.


 Oh, keine Sorge, die gibt's schon.  



Spoiler



Wenn Du Redcliffe durch hast, d.h., auch den Arl geheilt, dann bekommst Du z.B. den "Eliteschild von RedCliffe", den hatte ich z.B. bis kurz vor Ende. Außerdem gibt's im weiteren Spielverlauf auch noch andere gute Questbelohnungen, mir fallen da z.B. Ringe und Amulette ein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. November 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ansonsten KI aus und selbst Hand anlegen, zumindest bei Bossfights.
> 
> 
> Ein Spiel soll mir Spass machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten, *d.h. ich erwarte eine normale KI und das diese einigermaßen sinnvoll spielt.*


  Was bei Dragon Age einfach nicht der Fall ist, wie ich finde. 
  Ich lege aber gerne Hand an, wenn der olle Tank mal wieder den falschen Gegner attackiert oder sinnlos in der Gegend rumsteht, das verbinde ich auch nicht mit Arbeit, sondern mit Spass. Du musst halt auf deine Leutchens acht geben, dass sie das Richtige tun.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nach etwas Hand anlegen im Taktik Menü gings gestern z.B., bei der Verteidigung von Redcliffe, einigermaßen gut. Aber ich spiel das Spiel nicht aus taktischen Gründen, sondern um eine 'gute' Geschichte zu erleben.


  Mir würde es keine Laune machen, wenn die Kämpfe nur noch wie Filme ablaufen und ich nichts weiter tun müsste, taktisch gesehen.


----------



## Airmac01 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die nichtvorhandene Sehne und andere Grafikelemente hat ein anderer kritisiert - solcher Kleinkram interessiert zumindest mich nicht. Natürlich spielt die Grafik in CRPG nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mittlerweile gibt es andere, die wirkliche Mängel (und nicht solche unbedeutende Kleinigkeiten) gefunden haben - aber nicht gesucht ! Im Laufe des Spiels fallen einem wohl einige Mängel auf.


 CRPG is auch irgendwie dein lieblingswort oder?   wahrscheinlich weils sonst niemand kennt respektive benutzt ^^


----------

